# Question thread



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Melissa (I only respond to Mel :lmao)

Favorite place to travel to?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Vegas (So far anyways) 

Favorite WWE wrestler?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Ric Flair 

What is your favorite alcohol beverage?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

The Undertaker, and Grolsch .

Favourite movie?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Favorite WWE wrestler: Probably Chris Jericho
Favorite alcohol beverage: I don't drink alcohol 
Favourite movie: Star Wars

Favorite Soda?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

If I had to just pick one movie Dangerous Minds

Edit: Sprite no doubt

Your age?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

21

What do you do? (job, education etc)


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

17

Location?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Age: 18
Location: Miami Beach
What do you do: Making up two years of High School *curses alot*

Sex? (This question can be viewed in many different ways :lmao)


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yes please .

And now that lame joke is out of the way... Male.

Edit: Oooookay, didn't post all of my message lol...

since nobody responded before... What do you do? (job, education etc) .


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Male

Favorite food?


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Pizza

Favorite Colour?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Blue

What do you do? (job, education etc.. I'm going to get it answered dammit! )


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Music producer (sry missed your edit, lol) 

Reason for joining WF


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

I edited my last message with your question cal 

I'll copy and paste though:

What do you do: Making up two years of High School *curses alot*
Favorite Food: Dunno, it's all good 
Favorite Colour: Maybe red... But I tend to like any color
Reason for joining WF: Found it on the interwebs... Looked like a great place to talk to other fans. I like it here 

Favorite day of the week?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Music producer (sry missed your edit, lol)
> 
> Reason for joining WF


Nudes . Ahh, those were the days lol...

With everyone posting at the same time, its no surprise people miss questions or edits lol .

Favourite TV Show?


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Hotel Babylon

What Sort Of Car Do You Have?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Seems like half the people joined this site 4 the nudes originally :lmao 

Family Guy atm. 

Edit: Don't have one atm  

Favorite music artist.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Favourite TV Show: It's a tie between Chowder, The Clone Wars, and Adult Swim. There's probably more too.

What Sort Of Car Do You Have: Hopefully I'll get a Nissan soon... But I don't have one right now 

Favorite music artist: There's so many that I love. First three: Rammstein, Pink Floyd, The Birthday Massacre

Favorite book?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

The Last Don or Omerta, can't decide .

Favourite WF Member?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Favourite WF Member: I love everyone here 

Favorite day of the week?
Favorite book?

(haven't been answered )


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

A tie Between Medo & Phantasy

Edit: Friday

Favourite Website to visit?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Friday and WF

Do you have a Girl Friend/Boy Friend (pending on who answers)?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I answered favourite book, yottsu .

Favourite Website to visit? - Erm... not allowed to mention it cos its adversing another wrestling forum... 
Do you have a Girl Friend/Boy Friend (pending on who answers)? - Nope . I'm all alone *cries*

What is your hobby/main hobby (if you have more than one lol)?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

bigcal said:


> I answered favourite book, yottsu


I thought you were answering the movie question 

Twitter (Miz and Jericho txt fights = win)

and of course WF. 

Do you have a Girl Friend/Boy Friend: Yes, I don't see him a lot though, he's always working 

What is your hobby/main hobby: Sleeping o.o
When Star Wars: Battlefront II was hot, I considered that a hobby :lmao

Favorite Video Game?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Favorite Video Game? - Super Mario World (SNES)

Worst movie you have ever seen?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Smackdown vs Raw 2009 right now. Of all time probably No Mercy

Edit: Titanic. Bored the hell out of me. 

Least favorite member in 2009 so far?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Worst movie you have ever seen: The American Haunting... or whatever that movie was called. Came out of few years ago... It's the only movie I ever had to walk out of.

Least favorite member in 2009 so far: Don't really have one... But I guess Itsabigshow deserves to be mentioned.

Favorite album of all time?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Favourite album of all time? - Smash by The Offspring

Favourite song?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Favourite song: Way too many. I'll probably go with Keine Lust by Rammstein for right now.

Favorite comic?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Hail Mary - 2Pac

Edit: Spider man comics

Would you want to have a kid one day? (if you already don't that is)


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Would you want to have a kid one day? (if you already don't that is) - Nope, can't stand kids lol.

How much time do you spend on your computer/mac/laptop?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Too much time probably, lol. 

Favorite Mod on WF? :side:


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Favorite Mod on WF? - Used to be Andy3000, but he was stripped of his red bar . Second would be McQueen, but oh, he got demodded too!!! I'll go with... Seabs .

WF member that should be a mod but isn't?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Would you want to have a kid one day? Right now I'd say no... But that will probably change.
How much time do you spend on your computer/mac/laptop: Right now, more than I usually am. (Online courses) 
Favorite Mod on WF: MakaveliRCW, CM Punk marks are the best.
WF member that should be a mod but isn't: dunno

Favorite fast food restaurant?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Favorite fast food place? - Well it depends, KFC if I want chicken, Pizza Hut if I want a Pizza, and Burger King if I want a burger. ShitDonalds never comes into consideration though .

How long have you been watching wrestling (assuming you watch, since there are members on here who aren't even fans lol)?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

I've been watching since I was a kid... Didn't consider myself as a fan though 'till I was maybe 10...

Favorite PPV of this year so far?


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Since 2000

Edit: Wrestlemania

Favorite WWE Ladder Match?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Favorite PPV of this year so far? - Royal Rumble
Favorite WWE Ladder Match? - Eddie/RVD Raw 2002 (best is HBK/Razor from SummerSlam 95 though)


When you were a kid, what did you want to be when you grew up?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

When you were a kid, what did you want to be when you grew up:

Principal Ballet Dancer. I could have done it too, but I got injured and my knees got in bad shape.

Your dream job at this moment?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Your dream job at this moment? - Anything, so long as I get a fecking job . Web Developer would be nice though .


What was the last thing you bought?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Last thing I bought was Fallout 3 & NBA Street Homecourt.

What brand of shoes do you wear?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

AND1

Would you or have you ever skydived?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

What brand of shoes do you wear: Chuck's 

Would you or have you ever skydived: I would never seeing as I'm afraid of heights, and even looking down a building gets me nauseous. 

Favorite cartoon as a kid?


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Dragon Ball Z

Favourite Simpson's Character?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Homer.

How did you get into wrestling?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Randomly coming across it on T.V and seeing a Macho Man segment on T.V where he was getting aressted in WCW, lol. Then ran int Monday night Raw seeing HBK and been a fan ever since. 

Favorite moment in WWE/TNA (pending if you watch both or one or the other) in 2009.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

TNA-probably Daniels returning, or when Angelina insulted Kong during their contract signing.

WWE-HBK vs Taker.


Favorite wwe match?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Taker/HBK HIAC

Favourite type of chocolate (and if you don't like chocolate, please leave the thread )?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Any kind really.

Favorite kind of cookie.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Sainsbury's "Taste the Difference" Triple Chocolate Cookies. Absolutely beautiful, especially if you get them when they have only just been put on the shelf .

Who is your most hated band/artist?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

good man.

My most hated band is Nickleback.

What is your favourite dvd?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Non wrestling - Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Wrestling - Tombstone: History of The Undertaker


Best looking celebrity in your opinion?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

i like all of them.

What's your favorite action movie?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Live Free or Die Hard.

Favorite thing you own?


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

My house.

Best Vacation you've taken.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Going to Vegas for my cousin's wedding. 

Best music artist of all time?


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* That's a secret. 

Hmm, two ways;

(For RCW) Why did you change your name? It was awesome the first time. :side:

(For anyone else) How old are you? :side: *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Same age as you....but only for another 13 days.

What's your favourite movie one-liner?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

My Mama always said, 'Life was like a box of chocolates; you never know what you're gonna get.'

What is your favourite tv series?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

What is your favourite tv series: I was just watching Warehouse 13, and I'm hooked.

What kind of mp3 player do you use?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

32GB iPod Touch.

What's your favourite music genre?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

What's your favourite music genre: Classical

Favorite wrestling show?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Don't really watch wrestling, but Smackdown is by far the best show.

What's your shoe size?


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

size 10 currently... still growing 

What's your favourite movie?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

My favorite movie is Lethal Weapon.

What is your favorite anime?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I'd rather chop my balls off with a carbon fibre steak knife than watch Anime.

What's your favourite city?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Los Angeles of course

Who is your favorite actor?


----------



## TWA (Jul 15, 2009)

Eddie Murphy

Ever woken up somewhere other than where you went to sleep the night before?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Yep, in the hospital - Had an asthma attack in my sleep when I was little

Every cheated on a test?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Nope (That I can remember).

Actor/ress you hate?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Tyler Perry as he bugs the Hell out of me

What is your favorite sports team?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The Baltimore Ravens

Favorite football player?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Queen Lexie said:


> * That's a secret.
> 
> Hmm, two ways;
> 
> (For RCW) Why did you change your name? It was awesome the first time. :side:*


Because honestly I been wanted to change it for years, lol. When I first joined didn't realize you couldn't change your username so yeah. When it's all said and done my username will be MakaveliPHX but that's down the line somewhere :side:


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

MakaveliRCW said:


> The Baltimore Ravens
> 
> Favorite football player?


Brett Favre (Sorry Lewis )

Favorite Sun?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Ray owns, just thought I'd throw that out there. 

My favorite is the one they been trying to trade to death, lol. Thank god they seem like they will keep him and talk extension 

Favorite Laker besides Kobe Bryant on the current team.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Derek Fisher followed by Luke Walton (not including Phil of course)
- I have much love for Fox, Horry, Shaw, and Madsen as well

Favorite point guard in the NBA right now?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Steve Nash of course. 

What do you think the NBA finals will be next season excluding the two teams who were already in it.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Spurs vs Celtics

Who do you think Amare gets traded for if Steve Kerr goes through with it?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

(Hopefully if push comes to shove) The deal with ATL for Josh Smith and Mike Bibby. But in Kerr fashion it'll probably be for some bullshit if they go through with it. 

Thoughts on WF's newest fad phrase "You mad?"


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

That phrase to me is useless without at least a photo to add to it.

What are your thoughts on the New Superstar Initiative?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

It's great and glad they are doing it again. It ended up being a success last year, and I expect there to be some success's out of this bunch. 

Next guy to get the call up to the main roster is?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Low-ki please. 

What indie/japen guy you want wwe to sign?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

AAA isn't Indy but Sean Waltman so they can do a 3 man DX reunion, he can end his career on the grand stage, and can teach the younger generation like he did with the CW, LHW, and X division wrestlers

Would you like to see HBK/HHH led Survivor Series team versus a Taker/Kane led team?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

If that meant HHH/HBK were heel then hell yeah. Either way would be interesting to see.

Whats your thoughts on the current women's division in WWE?


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

I think it sucks tbh.

What are your thoughts on Punk as world champion?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

About the divas - I think it has improved greatly since the trade and that all 3 shows are more balanced and the Divas are taken more seriously now than earlier this year 

Punk - I think him as World champ is different yet good. Sometimes the guy makes the title like Rey with the IC belt, but in this case the title is making Punk legit and will make him into a full fledged heel with a legit reason

What do you 2 think of Alex Riley vs Johnny Prime's last man standing match, which was a FCW first?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pretty solid, interesting that it's a FCW first ever. 

What do you think of this song?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I never heard of them before, but they could blow up if they go work for/with Dre 

What do you think of this type of D


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

They been around for a while and were on death row I believe the same time Dre was so yeah. 

Locked his ass down, lol. Good stuff. 

Thoughts Kurt Angle in TNA so far?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

He's been the face of the company since he got there. I wish he would come back to WWE though.

Fave TV Show?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

At the moment it's Family Guy, but ever The Chappelle Show. 

Favorite babyface wrestler of all time?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This fucker right here










Favourite heel of all time?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

That is a tricky one as Austin/Rock and HHH/HBK/Taker don't really apply as they are far from clean. So I'll go with Hulk Hogan in the WWF.

Favorite heel of all time?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Fuck Pyro, me and you asked the same thing at the same time. That shit is scary.

HHH - favorite heel for me

Favorite technical wrestler of all time?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Despite the past few years, I won't deny it - Chris Benoit. In the ring, purely, he could go like no other. Screw Bret, half the time his matches were sleep inducing.

I'd say Kurt Angle but despite being the best wrestler to ever live, is not a technical wrestler.

Song you listen to the most at the moment


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Malice - Hit Em With The Quickness

Have you ever ran out of gasoline while driving?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Nevermind by The Birthday Massacre... It been stuck in my head for a while now

Edit: No, but almost. I was driving my friend's piece of shit car trying to get to the beach, with almost no gas. I was able to get to the gas station though.

Favorite Director?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Quentin Tarantino or Martin Scorcese. Martin for pure epic storytelling and Quentin for stone cold fucking FUN. Give me Quentin if I had a gun to the head.

Favourite movie


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Favorite movie: Of course it's Star Wars.

Worst thing you ever found in a public bathroom?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

By saying Star Wars, that's opening up a whole nother can of worms. Be specific.  Phanton Menace is not the same movie nor is it as good as Empire. 

Jeff Hardy's needle.....

No, piss on the floor. I don't remember shit on the floor but it's probably been there before, but I'm going with piss because I remember it though it's the lesser of two evils.

Favourite voice actor


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

A tampon in the mens room sink

edit: Adam West

Do you think you have what it takes to be a STAR


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

yottsu - guy jacking off in the lockerroom bathroom 3 years ago in high school

postage - yes 

Who is the best WWE wrestler of all time to you?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Based on the criteria of who entertains me the most, JBL, Austin and Angle are tied for me.

Based on overall ability, Kurt. Demon in the ring, best of all time, amazing charisma, amazing mic work. 

Belief of what happens after you die...let's not turn this one into a 10 page debate since it opens up a can of worms


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

I really believe that after you die... that's it. Basically, nothingness, the same way it was millions of years before I was even born.

How much money do you have in your wallet right now?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Pyro™;7467671 said:


> By saying Star Wars, that's opening up a whole nother can of worms. Be specific.  Phanton Menace is not the same movie nor is it as good as Empire.


Fine! 

You already know it's The Empire Strikes Back :lmao




Postage said:


> A tampon in the mens room sink


Sorry about that one, Postage. 

*Belief of what happens after you die:* I become part of the force... :side:

Edit:

How much money do you have in your wallet right now: Twenty bucks. I'm super rich 8*D

Do you take your vitamins everyday?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't have any, I only use a debit card unless the place I need to go to only takes cash which doesn't usually happen.

Favourite fictional character of any medium


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

I think Morgan Freeman's character of Red in Shawshank Redemption kicked major ass, so I guess him. Too many to really have an ultimate favorite though.

What was the last thing you watched.. TV, movie, whatever.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I saw the Shawshank Redemption a few days ago for the first time, it was astounding. I've been getting into films very heavily. My favourite character was the guard though, because I love Clancy Brown for his work as Luthor in the DC animated universe.

The last thing I watched was the first Lord Of The Rings movie, Fellowship Of The Ring. Complete fantasy nerd stuff, but very fun and interesting, unlike that Harry Potter bullcrap.

Favourite video game


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Son Goku (Kakarot) - I'm a DBZ mark

EDIT - Favorite game = Sonic The Hedgehog 2

Favorite video game character of all time?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

What was the last thing you watched: Something on youtube.. I already forgot... <.<

Edit: I lovvvvvve Phoenix Wright.

The red pill or the blue pill?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KRATOS. Bar none.










EDIT ~ Maybe I'm just not in touch with reality but I don't know what the red pill is. I know blue is the boner pill but I don't know the other.

Favourite game system


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

My favorite video game character of all time was from WAY back in the day. It was around the time I was first introduced to an arcade game room, back in 1984.

The game was a laser disc game known as Dragon's Lair. It was ahead of it's time in some sense, but the actual gameplay by today's standards is rather lackluster.

So yeah, Dirk The Daring.

Edit - My favorite game system is PS3, of course. I've never once owned an XBox or XBox 360. I've played on them a few times, but in my mind, they can't even compare to PS.

Maybe he means from the Matrix? 

Who do you think is the most overrated musician/band of all time?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

The Beatles 

Where were you yesterday at 4:30 pm.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Favourite game system: Playstation. The best gaming system in all generations.

*Edit:* Where were you yesterday at 4:30 pm: I was right behind you. LOL. I was walking to my friend's video game store.

How clean do you keep your home?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Beatles or Michael Jackson. And no, I'm not gonna sugarcoat just because of Jacko's death, they both suck. I suppose I'd lean more towards Michael since Lennon made one of the best songs ever, Working Class Hero, though his version also sucks.

My basement is a moderate pig-sty, so not very. That's my room, that's where I live, not counting the other areas.

Favourite song ever


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

> Favourite song ever


Tough one, but I always find myself listening to So Tired by Ozzy all the time.

It's not one of his most well known songs and is more of a ballad, but I love it.



yottsu said:


> Playstation. The best gaming system in all generations.
> 
> How clean do you keep your home?


Clean, I can't stand to live in a pigstye. I'm not obsessive compulsive and have to wipe away every friggin' speck of dust, but I won't live in a mountain of funk either.

How old will you be 5 years from now?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

27

Favourite book


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Pyro™;7467727 said:


> 27
> 
> Favourite book


As a little kid, it was Where The Red Fern Grows.

Now, one of my favorites is Insomnia by Stephen King.

Not to be confused with that movie with Al Pacino.

Which do you prefer, if either at all..

Subway or McDonald's?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

How old will you be 5 years from now: 23, I'll be an old fart lmfao.

*Edit:* Favourite book: Slaughterhouse-Five by Kurt Vonnegut, Running With Scissors by Augusten Burroughs is close too.

Subway or McDonald's: Subway

Do you believe in karma?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

McDonalds. I absolutely CAN'T eat Subway since we got a Quiznos, it's like comparing gold to vomit. Quiznos is the Jericho of sandwiches :side:

Speaking of the god of mic work right now, what's your favourite promo of the year so far

EDIT ~ I don't believe in Karma, the system of what goes around comes around. All you have to do is look at Osama Bin Laden. Fucker has millions of American dollars and we've never found him. Meanwhile John Lennon, a peace crusader gets murdered.

However I do believe that the evil will get their payment in the fires of eternal hell, so, call it Christian Karma, I suppose.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Favourite promo of the year so far: 

Shelton's promo on Yoshi made me laugh the most. But for real, it would have to be CM Punk's promo on last week's Smackdown. This could change. I haven't seen this week's Smackdown.

Long hair or short hair?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Watch Jericho do his handywork and have your opinion changed. 

http://bollymedia.net/ys.php?url=13704

Short

Coke or Pepsi


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

I'll watch that soon... Thanks for the link.

Coke or Pepsi: Coke...

Favorite Chappelle Show skit?


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> What was the last thing you watched: Something on youtube.. I already forgot... <.<
> 
> Edit: I lovvvvvve Phoenix Wright.
> 
> The red pill or the blue pill?


You like PW too?! :cheers:

Pyro: Coke.

Easiest game you've ever played?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

mawatte said:


> You like PW too?! :cheers:


8*D

You're too cool.

Easiest game you've ever played: Don't Shoot The Puppy

Here's the link: http://www.rrrrthats5rs.com/games/dont-shoot-the-puppy/

What's the closest thing to you right now?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Easiest? Probably one of the SmackDown! games. 

If we're talking a real game, I don't know. Recently, Prototype is easy because Alex Mercer has every power known to man. 

Best song ever featured in a Guitar Hero or Rock Band game

EDIT ~ What? Closest as in location?

If that's the case then a keyboard, obviously.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pong, lmao 

What is your race?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Caucasian. That's WHITE BOY to you.  LOL

What's your favourite possession


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

lol funny

My cpu 

What is your long term goal in life?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just to be able to get by. I don't care about "goals". We're all gonna be dead eventually and it all for nothing, so just live. 

I know NOTHING about daily life in terms of finances and things like that so I doubt I'll even be able to get by, but that's beside the point.

What do you think is your best quality as a person


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Sense of humor. If all else fails its the best thing you can have. 

Best year in WWE/F history?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

What is your long term goal in life: To be a lazy fuck and freeload off of people. 8*D (I don't know <.<)

Favorite midnight snack?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Bread and Butter (not kidding).

Name you hate?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doritos if they're around

Best year for the WWE is 2004 and I think you know why.

EDIT ~ My name, I hate my name. Gord.

It's one of the most ridiculous names in existance. My name might as well be fuckhead.

Wrestler who has personal annoyed you more than any other....and believe it or not, mine isn't Jeff Hardy.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I already know your gonna say Edge Pyro, lol. 

I don't get personally annoyed by a wrestler I don't take it that seriously. But Cody Deaner has been very annoying tho. 

Best sitcom ever is?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

All in the Family

Do you own a pet rock? if not would you consider getting one.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Do you own a pet rock? if not would you consider getting one: No. I guess I could just go outside and find a wild rock to tame.

Luckiest thing you ever found randomly on the street?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> I already know your gonna say Edge Pyro, lol.
> 
> I don't get personally annoyed by a wrestler I don't take it that seriously. But Cody Deaner has been very annoying tho.
> 
> Best sitcom ever is?


Actually, you'd be wrong.

The most annoying wrestler to me is a guy named Delirious, he's from ROH. His in ring style is typical spot monkey garbage like Hardy, but then he goes into speaking this indescribable gibberish. He fucking SUCKS.

Granted, I don't watch ROH, so maybe it is Hardy since I have to see him.

I don't know what I've ever found in the street.

Most annoying celebrity


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Most annoying celebrity: That guy from Twilight... No one ever shuts the fuck up when talking about him. When I went to see HP6 and the New Moon trailer was on, there was a bunch of little fucking girls having orgasms next to me and my bf. We both wanted to kick their asses. The entire theater wanted to kill them as well.

If you could change something in the past... what would you change?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Surprised it's someone non WWE, lol. Interesting

Most annoying celeb to me by far is P. Diddy (Puffy, Diddy whatever you wanna call him)

Edit: Besides the obvious (revering deaths in the family) there's not rly anything I'd change in my life. 

Best looking celebrity?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Trish Stratus



> If you could change something in the past... what would you change?


I'd have had Kennedy win the world title and still be in the WWE.

Best video game to come out within the last 12 months


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Smackdown vs Raw 2009. 

Most underrated video game of all time is?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Best looking celebrity: There's a lot. Ewan McGregor is a fave of mine 8*D

Most underrated video game of all time is: Resident Evil: Code Veronica. Nobody even knows that game is part of the original series of Resident Evil. Easily the best out of all.

Last dream you had?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

My cousins who I hate came over and started fucking with all of my stuff.

Worst illness you've had? (Might be a bit personal in some way, so go for the worst, leats personal one- or something).


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Haven't really had any illness, but if you count injury as one I once jumped over a guy playing football got tripped up and slammed chin first on the concrete, and almost broke my jaw, and had a chunk taken out of my chin. 

Most embarrassing moment in your life?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I was playing football with friends in Elementary school and someone overthrew the ball. I ran to go get it and I slipped and fell into 6 or so inches of water. :/

What's up? ;D


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Just watching Demolition man, lol. 

What's your thoughts on Chris Brown?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Awful human being first, awful musician second

Thoughts on Gears of War 2


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

What's your thoughts on Chris Brown: I herd he likez to beat up womenz. Haha... I don't have any thoughts on him.

Edit: Thoughts on Gears of War 2: Never got a chance to play. So those are my thoughts lol

Worst dare you've actually done?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Haven't played it but the way its been talked about it makes me want to. 

Edit: To throw a rock a abandoned house. Sounds ok right? Well it wasn't abandoned, people actually lived there and then the cops came over. Luckily the people didn't press charges. 

Funniest thing you've ever seen in a wrestling promo.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just go with my thoughts then, it's the best game in the last year, one of the best games of all time and an astonishing visual achievement.

Oh, that's tough. I'm gonna say Bang 3:16 but Kurt Angle acting like a ****** might be equally as hilarious.

Who's the mic worker who everyone seems to love but you can't stand them on the mic.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Funniest thing you've ever seen in a wrestling promo: Jeff Hardy. 8*D

Edit: Who's the mic worker who everyone seems to love but you can't stand them on the mic: John Morrison, love the guy but he's gotta get better...

Worst party you've ever been to?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fallout 3 >>>>>> Gears 2 btw ;D

About the question - IDK. I don't watch wrestling.

*Edit:* I'm not much of a fan of parties for whatever reason. :/

Last game you bought?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Smackdown vs Raw 2009

Best and worst poster in WF currently?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Best and worst poster in WF currently: i don't know 

What operating system are you using?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Vista

Do you like trampolines? :hmm:


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah I had one actually before we moved. 

Best movie in 2009 so far?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes although I don't have one and would probably be tired after not too long of jumping.

Watchmen

What's your favourite band (as in a legitimate group)


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Do you like trampolines: My friend has one... it was fun... until we found a dead cat in it. 

Any plans today?

Edit: Logging off guys... Have fun ^__^


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WWF said:


> Fallout 3 >>>>>> Gears 2 btw ;D
> 
> About the question - IDK. I don't watch wrestling.
> 
> ...


Fallout 3 is fucking BORING. You have to spend an hour before you can get into the game, after that it plays very poorly. It almost put me into a coma.

Gears 2 is one of the best stories in gaming history, and the best shooter I've ever played.

Plans? I only go about once a month but I'm going to church unless I fall asleep by 9/10 in the morning. Not really anything else.

What's your favourite food


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Italian - Spaghetti and meat balls to be specific. 

Have you ever been knocked out?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro™;7467907 said:


> Yes although I don't have one and would probably be tired after not too long of jumping.
> 
> What's your favourite band (as in a legitimate group)


Rap: Bone thugs n harmony 
Rock: Evanescence 



yottsu said:


> Do you like trampolines: My friend has one... it was fun... until we found a dead cat in it.
> 
> Any plans today?
> 
> Edit: Logging off guys... Have fun ^__^


Just everyday stuff. Talk to people, work on my music, etc. And see ya. 

Wrestler who you thought would have never became a star but did?

Edit: Nope never been knocked out. I've done all the knocking out in my lifetime, lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You made that question just to taunt me, didn't you....

Who did I think wouldn't be a big star? I guess you have to define star. MAJOR star or they held the world title? Because if it's just the world title, then it's got to be Khali, or JBL.

Major star meaning multi time headliner.... I pretty much figured them all out.... I never thought Batista would be a star when I saw him first, but once he became in Evolution I got it. That'll do it. Batista.

Who do you think will be the first TNA wrestler (I don't mean Hardy or Christian, I mean made in TNA, homegrown talent) to make it in WWE? (By make it, I mean considerable success. Something respectable. Maybe not world champion, but Jack Swagger type level)


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Nobody. Maybe Kennedy ASSUMING he goes to TNA and then comes back. :side:

Why is Randy Orton so great/badass/fabulous/amazing (and other such words)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kennedy is not homegrown talent, he would be like Hardy and Christian. I mean the first true TNA guy to make it. And Kennedy will never be back in the WWE, he's a failure now and he'll still be a failure in 10 years.

I personally don't know but there's gotta be somebody. Based on talent alone it should be Samoa Joe however the WWE would most likely not dig his physique very much. He a fat man like Umaga. Good wrestler, good promo cutter though.

Perhaps I should say that CM Punk has already done it, because Punk was, in fact, in TNA, however he wasn't in long and he's not known for it. He was made the big name in ROH, however he may count, depending on your perspective.

Randy Orton is awful in every aspect and that hasn't changed.

Do you think Chris "The ruler of the WWE universe" Jericho will ever hold the world championship again


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Yeah, he better.

Do you like

http://www.music.com/artist-images/artist/P 483720/TI_bio_image.jpg


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I have one of his CD's but I haven't really listened to it yet.

Which current wrestler has the best chance of becoming a commentator one day?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Due to the fact that he'll be owning the company one day, it might be Triple H. Someone who's THAT involved in the process of the show will want an excuse to stay on tv. Yes, he could become a general manager, but the commentator is a more involved process, and he can then put "his" wrestlers over himself. People listen to what they say, especially when they're respected.

Who do you think will retire first, Michaels or Undertaker


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

I feel as though Shawn is very close to retirement. I think WM26 might be his last. The Undertaker could probably go for another couple of years on his schedule if he has the motivation. He is in great shape.

Which former WWE wrestler (including retirees, etc) would you like to see return as an on-screen personality (eg. General Manager, Commentator, etc)?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kennedy, and by on air personality, I mean wrestler. I want him to get his WWE title reign that they OWE him for getting screwed out of his MITB. If you mean a strictly non wrestling role then JBL.

What's the best promo you've heard in the last year


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Edge and Mick Foley's on Smackdown! before Summerslam.

Who is in your opinion the best in ring performer in the WWE today?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Undertaker of the whole roster, Jericho of the active wrestlers right now

Who is the best new talent to come in to the WWE in the last 5 years


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

CM Punk. Lately he's been showing his talent in some great promos. He's good in ring too. He is also easy to trust :lmao

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Just had a stir fry, it was really, really nice.

What do you see beiong the Smackdown's main event at Summerslam?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Based on the definition of eat, which would be to swallow, to ingest, it would be an allergy pill, but the last thing I had as a meal was 2 sunny side up eggs, 2 or 3 pieces of bacon and a couple finger sized sausages.

Edit ~ Punk vs Morrison

What color is your hair....I haven't gotten anything better right now. ~_~


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Black, lol

Which wrestler on the current roster will be the next John Cena level star in the WWE?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

What color is your hair: Brunette, but my hair looks red in the sun... and since I'm in Miami... there's always sun here... even at night :side:

Edit: Which wrestler on the current roster will be the next John Cena level star in the WWE: Jack "The Lisp" Thwagger. lol (Pyro don't start ranting) ... Idk... I don't see anyone really fitting that role today.

Favorite pair of jeans?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM Punk is the next Cena level star. Of course they've TRIED to put Orton in that position but he fails because he doesn't have the talent. It's going to be hilarious in 2 years when Punk is 5 times the star Orton is, Punk is the Triple H heel of this era while Orton is midcarding again, and these Orton marks are angrily ranting on how Punk's push is due to luck and being straight edge when Orton's entire career is based on other people leaving or getting injured. Brock Lesnar, Bobby Lashley, John Cena....he's a joke. A total joke.

I don't know, I just like jeans period.

Best heel of the 90's


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Lots of choices, but I'm gonna have to go with 97 DX HBK. Guy was just so natural at playing his role. Probably because he wasn't exactly the nicest guy around that time, lol. But yeah a heel who could make jokes and shit and still get heat while doing it. 

What do you think John Cena's legacy will be once he retires?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He'll have the same legacy as Triple H. Most people, the typical casuals will see him as an icon and the more vocal minority will consider him the most overpushed wrestler to ever walk the Earth.



> Edit: Which wrestler on the current roster will be the next John Cena level star in the WWE: Jack "The Lisp" Thwagger. lol (Pyro don't start ranting) ... Idk... I don't see anyone really fitting that role today.


All I'll say about him is he doesn't have the charisma to be a Cena level star. He's going to be like Orton, get some title reigns but ultimately job to the real stars like Cena and CM Punk.

How good will it be when WWE finally does their job right and takes Randy Orton out of the main event


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

What do you think John Cena's legacy will be once he retires: Being one of the most controversial superstars evar, as Michael Cole says... Idk... Being a big star (in the WWE), good guy, great worker, selling tickets and PPVs and a lot of merchandise... 

Edit: How good will it be when WWE finally does their job right and takes Randy Orton out of the main event: It'll be great in the sense we wouldn't be seeing Trips vs. Orton all the time.

Person you want to be in the Hall Of Fame, who isn't in it yet?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kurt Angle

Favourite current hall of fame member


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I'm actually a fan of Orton's so don't really have much of an answer for that question, lol. 

Edit: Probably Bret Hart. Not cause I like him more than Austin but because I was just glad that he got in since I thought he never would be. 

What song out there would you want a current WWE star to use for their theme song?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kofi Kingston should use Smoke Two Joints from Sublime, lol.

Favourite current theme music in the WWE


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

What song out there would you want a current WWE star to use for their theme song:






That song.

Edit: Favourite current theme music in the WWE: Probably Christian's, Sheamus', Edge's, Evan Bourne's, CM Punk's... Top five.

What is your dream car?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Mclaren F1

What is/was the worst gimmick match in the history of wrestling.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The tuxedo match. Why would a guy want to take off another man's suit, lol.

If you had the chance to hang out with one wrestler who would it be and why?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Chris Jericho because he's great. 8*D

Spin around with your eyes closed, then point. What are you pointing at?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

William Perry 

How did you come up with your username?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Curtains.

Least deserving Hall of Famer?

EDIT;

BEST. SERVERS. EVER.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

I heard it on WCW Nitro for PS1.

Am I the best?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes.

Favourite Tarantino film?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Favourite Tarantino film: Pulp Fiction

Last song you listened to?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

The Veronicas- Untouched 

Do you have swine flu?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Do you have swine flu: Nope

Have you ever used a prostitute?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

She wasn't a prostitute just easy:side: Nah, seriously tho, can't say I have. Owell ;D

Ever been arrested?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Ever been arrested: No, I never get caught 8*D

If you could have one thing right now, what would it be?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Oshi- erm, idk I'd quite like my botany degree so I could waste my last year of uni in the student bar.

What's the last thing you said out loud?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

What's the last thing you said out loud: Argh... (or something like that, i'm guessing)

How do you feel right now?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Happy and stuff.

If you had to have a stalker who would it be?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Cheryl Cole. :side:

Would you go through an amnesia ward with a "wedding ring" and a bunch of photos of your "children" so you can find the hottest patient/your wife there


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't think realistically I'd do it, sounds like fun though.

What's your favourite sport?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Football (American)

Who is your favorite Athlete?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Who is your favorite Athlete: I don't have one.

Would you be surprised if there were leaked photos of you, nude on the internet? 8*D


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Since I've never taken a nude photograph, yeah.

If you could only listen to one song for the rest of your life, what would it be


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

*Favorite athlete:* Ray Lewis
*Would you be surprised if there were leaked photos of you, nude on the internet?*
Yes considering I'd never be dumb enough to take them myself, lol. 

Edit: *If you could only listen to one song for the rest of your life, what would it be*
Either Hail Mary or Better Dayz by 2Pac

In 5 years TNA will...?


----------



## Steve Patriot (Oct 12, 2007)

Be popping a 1.5 rating.

Fav sports team?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Having better ratings then wwe. :side:

How long have you had your current sig?

edit - my favourite sport team is Southampton fc. best team in the south.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

erm let me see what my sig is. oh yeh. like a week maybe less.


Have you ever broken a bone? ;D


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Have you ever broken a bone: I broke my hand once.

Last thing you googled?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Darksiders. One of the most promising games coming out within the next year

Which of these two singers are better

this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLCbreTRKqQ

or 

this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLeflMWMJ8I

If it's too bothering to watch the videos, just say #2 :side:


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

#2 lol

Look behind you, What is there?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

My hamster/hamster cage. ;D

Favorite music artist?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just out of curiosity was that your actual opinion or the easy way out? I won't get angry if you didn't care enough to watch lol. I happen to prefer #2 and am getting more into that bands music which is why I said that, lol.

A chair with some books and papers on it and a big, kind of like a table, like a 2 or 3 layered table, a tray, or something that has various scattered books and papers on the bottom 2 shelfs. I could get rid of those but my laziness in terms of room cleaning is astounding.

On the top shelf of the tray/table is many, many DC Animated Universe DVD's. Every Batman, Superman, Justice League and Justice League unlimited season is there, accounting for 11 sets. Also, Batman: Gotham Knight, 2 Batman animated series movies, a couple of Batman live action films, the Iron Man film, and a booked called The Islamist, which is about a former Muslim talking about how he got out of that crazy, demon psycho religion.

EDIT ~ Ok, I'm not surprised I was late since that reply took minutes.

Favourite artist is Iron Maiden. Technically that's a group. Solo artist would be Bruce Dickinson, who is Iron Maiden's singer. He recorded numerous solo works, much like Ozzy Osbourne did after leaving Black Sabbath.

What was the last video game you played


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Pyro: Smackdown vs. Raw 2004. Funny to see Cena come out in a throwback jersey.

What's your favorite ice cream flavor?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cookie Dough. :yum:

What wrestler do you consider the worst mic worker of all time


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

What wrestler do you consider the worst mic worker of all time: Worst of all time? Khali lmao... I don't even consider him as a wreslter. Not really sure I can say of all time.

Your thoughts on Samuel L Jackson as Nick Fury?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I know nothing about Nick Fury, but if Samuel Jackson is playing him that character is gonna be the bomb diggity. :side:

Jackson is one of the best actors of all time, and probably the funniest. His use of the word motherfucker has turned into it's own artform.

Who do you consider the best actor of all time


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That is a really hard question to answer. For now, I will say: Robert DeNiro.


Worst film of all time? (in your opinion)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's easy for me, Jack Nicholson. lol  Deniro is certainly top 5 though.

Citizen Kane.

I know it's ranked as the BEST film of all time by critics, but that's because of it's revolutionary film techniques and such. As a movie, it's absolutely dog shit. I mean, it's so boring that it's almost put on an unimaginable scale. It's so putrid and rotting of boredom that I can't even express it. 

Best film of all time


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well idk what I'd put at number one, but I'd certainly put this on my list...

Dark Water.

Favorite way to pass the time?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Either coming here, or playing games or watching DVD's. I'd group them all in together since I can't pick one.

On a scale of 1 to 10, how funny would you consider this story/bit


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Can't listen due to TV being too loud and I'm too tired to get headphones, but I'm big on David Cross so I'll say 8 or higher.

Favorite kind of wrestling? Lucha, hardcore, pure, etc...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Watch it later, it's really funny.

Hardcore, but not CZW hardcore, give me WWE hardcore where there's a lot of blood but the violence isn't so extraordinary that I have to look away. "pure" wrestling comes in second.....even though, go figure, my favourite match of all time is a pure wrestling match. Lucha Libre is unrespectable trash.

How do you rate Lewis Black as a comic, 1 to 10


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

9. I find his rants to be gold.

A fan of the new Atreyu album, or even fan to begin w/?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nah, don't listen to them. I think I liked a song of theirs I heard a while ago but I never bothered listening to them.

rate 1 of the Darksiders trailers


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

8.5, looks like Transformers meets World Of Warcraft in a way. Seems fun.

Do you get annoyed by the hype surrounding the Twilight films?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

No, not really. I just ignore it.

In your opinion, who is the most attractive celebrity?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Do you get annoyed by the hype surrounding the Twilight films: Yes I do. When fangirls are sitting next to me in the theater.

In your opinion, who is the most attractive celebrity: Idk, I'll just say Ewan McGregor 8*D

Worst video you've seen on the interent?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not really since I've never seen anything regarding it. It's not in my face. I'm getting VERY annoyed with all the Michael horseshit though. 

EDIT ~ Worst video. Probably any of those fucking retarded Fred videos.

What's the best television commercial you've ever seen


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Off the top of my head, I loved Conan's for Bud Light. So funny.

Are you a fan of Adult Swim and their offbeat and different programs?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not apart from Family Guy and Futurama, which don't belong to them, no.

Who has better album art, Iron Maiden or Iced Earth

I'll give one example, even though 1 example doesn't really show off as much as it should to answer the question


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Iron Maiden by far if it was based just off those two examples. 

Best video game of all time to you is?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I just took some quick examples. Iced Earth has better ones than that. I like this one










God of War III....and it hasn't even come out yet. God of War II of the out games right now.

Most disappointing game. One you thought would be awesome and then kinda sucked or just didn't go down as well as you'd hoped


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

NCAA March Madness 08. Only game ever that I bought and took it back a few days later, lol. 

A WWE/F match that you like a lot that doesn't get much mention is?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

For me it's Grand Theft Auto III. I was totally disappointed with it, the characters just don't have the same personality as the characters in Vice City, San Andreas and IV. I had huge expectations for it, but it just fell flat. Granted, I couldn't play it when it first came out because my PS2 didn't play it, I had to wait until the PS3 came out.

I like all the Finlay/Benoit matches tremendously. Not too talked about.

Favourite weapon in wrestling


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah any Beniot match nowadays won't get talked about much...lol Well Angle/Beniot still does. 

Favorite weapon just has to be the steel chair. Most used and basic weapon in wrestling, but still love it. 

HBK's best match since his 2002 return is?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It wasn't that talked about when it happened.

I'm gonna say Shawn Michaels vs Kurt Angle #2 at Vengeance 2005. That was the match they should've had at WrestleMania 21, although that's not to say the WM one was bad, just not as good. However, WrestleMania got the winner correct, Vengeance didn't, so that's what counts most.

Best, most embarassing moment for anyone in WWE history


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

HBK's best -
It is a tie between him and HHH in HIAC or on Raw for 1hour w/ Cena. The man has had many greats matches since his return though

Most embarrassing -
Lita's send off by Cryme Tyme after losing the title 

Favorite person or team that Terri Runnels managed?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Going to say Vince pissing his pants when Austin had a gun to his head, lol. 

What year was Big Show's best year in his career?'

Edit: Goldust


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was thinking Bang 3:16 too when I made that question up.

But I think the top, top one though is Jericho pissing in Regal's tea. Oh my god...:lmao

Uh, IDK. From an achievement standpoint it was 2002 since he was the first man to ever pin Brock Lesnar and he won the WWE title from it too.

Favourite theme song


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Currently: The Game for Triple H or Voices for Orton
Of all time: DX's theme song or the NWO theme song. 

Favorite Chris Jericho moment in WWE?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The promo he just cut on Edge, actually. 

Least favourite moment of your favourite wrestler


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Favourite theme song: Of anything? Chowder's theme song... "RADDA RADDA RADDA" is my favorite part.

What time is it for you?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Who's theme song?

3:37

What's your favourite drink


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Pyro™;7471236 said:


> Who's theme song?
> 
> 3:37
> 
> What's your favourite drink


The theme song for the cartoon Chowder 

favorite drink: GINGERALE, GINGERALE, and GINGERALE. All in caps too. 8*D

Your worst guilty pleasure?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

uhh wrestling. if that counts.

Least favorite match ever?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm tempted to go Kennel in the Cell, but I'll go with HHH/Orton at WM25, just because it was a WM main event at arguably the biggest show since the WM17 and it just should've been SO much better. I haven't been let down by any match near as much as that one. 

Biggest piece of trash (wrestler) outside of the ring?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Batista since he left his wife while she had cancer.

Worst gimmick ever?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Kevin Nash as Oz. I really don't think anything else comes close. 


Best stable of all-time?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The Clique - Pac/HHH/HBK/Nash/Hall + more - changed wresstling

Favorite McMahon and why?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Vince becuase if he wasn't there a lot of shit would change. Hell wrestling might still be regional.

Favorite Mick Foley charecter?


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Cactus Jack

Favourite Band/Artist.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

By miles.

Favourite song of all time by a band you HATE


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

"In Bloom" by Nirvana


Ugliest wrestler of all-time (excluding Jeff Hardy... Pyro :side


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Nicole Bass, Eww

Most underrated gimmick match of all time is?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JBL vs Cena I Quit at Judgment Day 05. Amazingly bloody and enjoyable fun match, but JBL can't have a good match, as we've all learned from listening to the IWC over the years.

Best gimmick match of all time?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

HBK/Taker - HIAC 97 


Best female manager ever?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Uggh, 0 stars for that match imo.

Trish Stratus, back when she was a manager

What do you consider better, no blood or overly excessive blood (say, Ric Flair vs Mick Foley at SummerSlam)


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> *Uggh, 0 stars for that match imo.*
> 
> Trish Stratus, back when she was a manager
> 
> What do you consider better, no blood or overly excessive blood (say, Ric Flair vs Mick Foley at SummerSlam)


You've got to be fucking kidding me. That's one of the greatest matches ever imo. 


I'm going to say no blood, because I don't really believe blading makes a match any better. As long as the chemistry is there and they can still put on a great match, that's all that matters. If there's too much blood, people usually only remember the match because of the blood and nothing else.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That match is fucking BORING. It drags, and drags, and drags, and drags, and maybe like 7 minutes before it's over it finally starts to pick up. And this is an unbiased view because I'm a huge fan of the in ring abilities of Undertaker and Michaels, so much so in fact that I very rarely have a negative comment on anything they do in the ring, but that match......that match is a trainwreck.

Not to mention the entire reason for them coming up with a HIAC was just an excuse for Kane to rip the door off. Taker vs Brock was MILES ahead of it.

Better game system, PS3 or 360


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

To each their own. I loved it :happy: 

PS3 because it plays Blu-Rays AND has an internet browser that I'm currently using atm. 


Besides Peter, favorite Family Guy character?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, Peter isn't my favourite Family Guy character so that's easy, Stewie. Peter will always have to take 2nd place.

Who's funnier, Quagmire or Mr. Burns (These are my favourite side characters on the respective shows. In fact Burns is my favourite Simpsons character, period)


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, Stewie is pretty awesome in all seriousness. 

That's a tough question, but I'm going to have to lean towards Quagmire. He just cracks me up all time. Especially when he misunderstood what Lois was talking about when she asked him to come over and "tear up her carpet" when Peter had the static electricity fetish going on. Or when he was busted in mid-coitis with that asian chick. There's just too many moments to name. Burns is funny, but he gets repetetive.

Favorite Mortal Kombat character?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Quagmire isn't repetitive? These characters all have their own schtick. That's not to say Quagmire being repetitive is a bad thing but I don't think you can pin that on Burns and not say that for him. But I do agree Quagmire is funny, but then I much prefer Family Guy to The Simpsons as a whole.

Favourite MK character can go a few different ways. If we're talking about favourite character in the whole universe, like the story, then Shao Kahn. If we're talking just the playable characters, then Scorpion. Those are my 1 and 2, and I know Kahn is playable in a couple of them but he generally isn't.

Least favourite MK character?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Jax, imo. Though there's probably been a couple of shitty characters introduced recently too.

Favourite youtube video you've seen recently?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, Jax isn't very good. My undisputed most hated one is Kitana though. I'm notorious for hating her like I do Jeff Hardy here on an old MK board.

Favourite recent Youtube video is David Cross ~ "The funniest thing I've ever seen"






Same question, your favourite recent youtube video


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I always hated Stryker. He was pretty much the most useless character of the MK series.... until MoKap came along. 


As for YouTube, ANYTHING by this guy.....
http://www.youtube.com/user/JamesNintendoNerd


Better tag team.... Freebirds or Road Warriors?


----------



## Backpack Boogie (Jan 31, 2009)

Road Warriors takes it easily, its not even a close contest between them.

Favorite recent fashion trend?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Womens low ride jeans.

Favorite American production(common) car?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Don't have one.

Preferred type of music?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Rock.

What political party do you support?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

None, but most of my personal views do seem to side w/Democrats.

What do you enjoy more: TV or Movies?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Movies

What is better Monday Night Raw or TNA Impact?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

RAW on it's worse day is still better than that crap TNA pumps out weekly. (granted the most recent one was like the best in YEARS)

What young superstar within the WWE has the brightest future in your opinion?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Ted DiBiase Jr.

Who in WWE would you fire?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Batista. I would've listed someone like Carlito, Primo, R-Truth etc. but they are worthless low carders. 

Do you use Last.FM?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Nah

Most attractive music artist right now is?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hayley Williams. Bet nobody saw that coming...(Katy Perry at a close 2nd)

Do you find yourself hating just about every reality show that comes out nowadays?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes. But sadly they will be around for a while since they make ratings.

Are you a Poker fan?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's ok, haven't played in years tho.

Do you LOVE pro wrestling? (might be the most masturbatory question on here since it is a wrestling forum, but I mean like OBSESSION love)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah I say I would I never can go a week without watching some kind of wrestling. 

The thing you like most about WWE right now?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Punk has a tweener, Jericho overall, the good bunch of young talent(Dolph, JoMo, Zack Ryder, etc.) I'm quite into the product right now.

Why do you think TNA has fallen so much in quality?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't watch TNA a lot but I think that the main reason that they have gone down is that they are focusing too much on the older wrestlers like Angle, Sting, etc and not focusing enough on the younger wrestlers like AJ, Joe, etc. 

Are you a fan of Rescue Me?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's WCW all over again.

I don't watch. I hear good things, but I can't comment as I don't tune in.

Are you a fan, or even heard, of Enter Shikari?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

TNA=New WCW

I have never heard of Enter Shikari. 

Do you think that TNA will be out of business within 5 years?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Umm, perhaps. They seem to somehow last even w/their current state so I wouldn't be surprised if they make it that much longer.

Do you listen to music often?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, I listen to music often. I'm listening to it right now. 

If given the chance, which one diva, current or former, would you go out on a date with?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Mickie James. She seems really nice and imo is one of the best looking diva in WWE. I would say Maryse, but I have a feeling she'd be too high maintenance, lol. 

Do you think there is too much fuss over the PG rating for WWE?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

No, because honestly I think it's more bad then good. I didn't mind it at first, but it's almost like they are trying to censor the product in a way. Just stick to what made it good(not that it's bad now) and it will be fine. The kiddie segments just come off like they try WAY too hard to make people laugh and like it.

Do you watch any other wrestling from various countries and continents?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

No, I don't watch other wrestling from other countries. 

Do you think that Stone Cold will have one final wrestling match down the road?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Nah. He's done for good.

What would be a dream match for you? (regardless if they are still alive or not)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Nah I don't @ Hailsabin

And nah I think Austin is done. I believe he is truly happy with his life. 

Edit: My dream match right now is CM Punk vs HBK. 

Your thoughts on John Cena?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Incredible. The guy is great in many aspects. I honestly don't see why people bash him, but whatever. 

What would you want to main event WrestleMania 26?


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Stone cold will have to cash in at least once more. he will need the cash. 

Will the US govt. continue to push this fake global warming and carbon taxes on their already poor citizens?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

idk nor do I give a damn.

Thoughts on American Joshi?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Idk what that is.

Your most anticipated movie for the rest of the year? (what movie are you most looking forward to)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Inglourious Basterds, by Quentin "The Great" Tarantino

Most anticipated video game coming out this year


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Not too much of a video game guy, but I can't wait for Metal Gear Solid Rising, whenever that comes out.


Who do you feel are the most overrated band or artist?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Beatles, Bruce Sprinsteen and Michael Jackson, almost equally. Total crap, all of them.

Who do you feel is the greatest band


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Metallica. They are like my 5th favorite band overall, but they are definitely the best at what they do.

Thoughts on Raw's guest host idea.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I like the way you think. Iron Maiden however is better but then again I'm a totally biased Maiden fan. Metallica is my #2.

I'm ok with it after Seth Green, from the greatest show in television history, Family Guy appeared. 

Who are your favourite male and female singers


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Kanye & Rihanna

Most annoying person on this forum?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Iron Maiden is on my top ten somewhere. The Number of The Beast is a classic classic album. Not to mention that Dickinson is a legendary vocalist.

I normally do not listen to female vocalists so I will go with Amy Lee.

Male: Hmm probably Vince Neil. Axl Rose is a close second. 


EDIT- I really don't know any annoying people on this forum, apart from the usual spammers that come around and get banned.

Favorite wrestlers entrance theme ever.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

'stone cold steven austin'

do you know any celebrities/famous people?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No. The most famous person that I could be said to "know" is the local channel 6 news guy, he's a friend of my dad's. Being a news anchor here isn't exactly famous but it's as famous as I could be said to have met. 

Now as far as not knowing at all, I have been in the same room at the same time as your current world heavyweight champion...and another guy that the WWE doesn't talk about any longer for obvious reasons...

Who's your favourite celebrity


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Beyonce

A song you like from a genre you don't like?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm gonna have to say A Different Kind of Pain by Cold. 

It's not that I don't like them, but the genre they're classified in has bands like Nickelback, Creed, Hinder, Smashing Pumpkins and I can't stand that fucking shit. They classify Seether as in the same genre though and I like them so I don't know what the fuck to think of the genre to be honest. Maybe good when it's done right and horrible when it's done wrong.

It's one of my favourite songs of all time. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAo825Um2Ng

It's attached to a shitty Anime video, but the song always hits me. I used to be able to relate to the song from a past experience so it kinda has that effect too, but not any longer.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Since u didn't put a question I will  

If one character could have his/her own show devoted to him/her from Family Guy which character should it be?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I didn't? Sorry about that.

Well, the show already revolves around Peter, Stewie and Brian as it is, although an exclusive Stewie spinoff would be the most epic thing imaginable, but only if he still appears on Family Guy. It's not worth taking him off the show.

If we're talking somebody like Cleveland where that's it, they're gone from the show, then Joe. A Joe spinoff would be much better than a Cleveland spinoff, and I don't want Quagmire leaving the show. I don't want Joe doing it either but he'd have a better spinoff than Cleveland.

Who's your favourite Simpsons character?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Nelson just because of his epic laugh. 

Most painful experience in your life has been?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Crushing my face. Boy, that was an ordeal.

Favorite year for wrestling?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah that sounds painful, lol. 

If I just had to pick one year I'm a go with 1997. Could easily go with 2000, 2008, and at this rate 2009.

Worst year in wrestling is?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

2004 SmackDown! side. Oh yeah.

EDIT ~ That was for best.

2007 with ease. Kennedy's career got destroyed, the Benoit tragedy, the steroid scandal, Hornswoggle becomes Vince's son, Randy Orton becomes a full fledged main eventer, it was just horrendous. Everything was god damn evil.

Favourite world title reign (which is why I said what I did, lol)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

HBK's 1st title reign. 

Favorite tag team title reign ever?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The one that's going on now just so I can say that Jericho's the only man in history to be the undisputed world champion and undisputed tag champion.

Though I have to admit, I enjoy all the Edge and Christian reigns. They're the best tag team of all time.

By the way Mak, if you want to use a good stat to bring up just to brag about your favourite wrestler like I do with Jericho as seen above, or JBL with the longest WWE title reign in SmackDown! history, you should bring up the fact that since ECW's rebirth, Punk is the only man to be world champion on every brand in the WWE. 

Favourite finisher?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

That's indeed true, lol. That along with the fastest ever to the triple crown. He's probably broken some other records I've never thought of as well so yeah I got some brag material  

The Sweet Chin music for me. I always mark for it. 

If you were to have a totally different username what would it be?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kratos 

Well, he's also the first and so far only back to back MITB. 

If you could live the life of anyone else for one week so you could see how life is for them, who would you be.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah true, also first ever wrestler from ROH to become world champ in WWE. 

Vince McMahon. Wanna see how it would be to have an entire company you have to take care of. 

Funniest moment ever in King of the hill?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And technically TNA, since Hardy was WWE made. EDIT ~ Actually, fuck that, he won the title before Hardy anyway. LOL

I don't know if Punk would be counted as a TNA talent though, truthfully, because he hadn't made it yet, but he only spent about 4 to 6 months there I think. TNA had nothing for him and thought he wasn't connecting with the audience. Vince took TNA's mistake and set Punk loose on his company and now he's huge. :lmao

Funniest? Tough, something with Cotton. I'm gonna go with Cotton seeing his breakfast at the table

"Yeah. I see bacon, I see eggs, I see steak. Sausage?! Where's my sausage?! There's no sausage!"

then Peggy says

"Well, Cotton, you are free to march yourself down to the safeway, but I have to get ready for work"

then he says

"See Bobby....woman works, man loses his sausage!"

:lmao

Favourite Family Guy moment?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah TNA messed up letting Punk go, but glad they did though. Wouldn't rly feel like seeing Punk being fed to main event mafia or something. And with TNA's world title situation being the 40 year old or over club I'm not sure what his chances would be there right now getting in the main event, lol. 

For me gonna have to go with anything from the EP where Brian owed Stewie money. Just funny as hell. 

The biggest mistake WWE made, but turned it into a success is?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Plus in the WWE you get to see him win the most credible championship in the world. That's certainly an even higher incentive than to be in TNA.

Oh, definately the Screwjob. They singlehandedly broke their relationship with Bret forever, BUT, in doing so, they ensured their survival. No Mr. McMahon character = no Stone Cold vs Vince fued. No Stone Cold vs Vince fued = No WWE today.

Biggest failure as world champion


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

RVD because he fucked up his chance to get that huge push he always had hoped for. Went over John Cena and everything, and he screwed it up just to get high. 

A world title reign you thought would be great but turned out bad?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The one that Angle took from Batista when he got injured. When the news got out that Angle had won, I (honestly, I mean it, lol :$) was like jumping and dancing around the whole night. I was such a huge, huge Angle mark at that point (still am, but only Kurt Angle from his best days), then his reign was just so boring. His serious persona was just completely awful. 

Superstar who hasn't won the WWE or WHC that you think is most ready for it (this should be obvious, don't mess it up  )


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Jack Swagger  I'm j/k yeah Christian becoming world champ. He is indeed ready to be champ on one of the brands. His best shot would be on Smackdown, but Punk is champ right now so Christian can wait till next year, lol. I honestly think he's next year's money in the bank winner though.

Your current dream feud in WWE is?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Punk/Jericho i ran that in EWR and they got 2 five star matches at 1 ****1/2. If not that then i would a Edge/Jericho or Taker/Jericho feud.

Favorite John Cena match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wish I could think he's next years MITB winner but they'll give it to Swagger. I would say Morrison possibly but at this point I'm 100% convinced they already have a reign planned for him this year. WWE really has no faith in Christian, fucking disgraceful that he's jobbing to Dreamer and Shelton.

Current dream fued? I guess Christian vs Jericho for the world title. The problem is I think Jericho should now be a heel forever and Christian should also be a heel. Granted I haven't watched this face run, but he was like the best cowardly heel ever. He was so good at playing it, and it was believable because he's really small. I can't fucking buy these bullshit cowardly heels like Austin. Austin was the toughest wrestler EVER, according to what we were led to believe then he's backing down to everyone. It just makes no sense.

Favourite John Cena match is him vs JBL at Judgment Day 05

Wrestler you were happy made it to the main event but now wish they would just stay the fuck out of it (if you have one, lol)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't think i have one. 

Favorite Edge moment?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well mine is the guy you're supporting, lol.

Shaving Kurt Angle bald. Nothing else compares, that was hysterically funny. Still one of my all time favourite moments in WWE history.

Favourite Austin match


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Either his match against Bret at wm 13 or The Rock at wm 17

Favorite Action movie.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Bad Boys for sure. One of my favorite movies ever. 

What were your initial thoughts about WCW going out of business and being bought by WWE?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Could not have gived even the slightest shit. I thought it was completely inferior to WWE as an entertainment product and even though I sometimes watched it, I really only liked Goldberg at that time.

Thoughts on what Raw needs to do to not be such a shithole of a show


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Wow you liked Goldberg? Would have never expected you to say that, lol. 

Raw isn't a shithole to me, lol, however they do need to freshen up the main event picture for sure. 

Jeff Hardy's best match ever? (Just curious as to what you will say if u answer it, lol)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Believe it or not I wasn't always the obsessive mic skills mark I am now. At one point, RVD was even my favourite wrestler but I just got gradually sick and turned off by high flying wrestling and in ring performance in general without entertainment. Back then, I really liked everything. I was much more variety based before the IWC turned me into a smark and ruined my perception of the business.

However, even back then I still hated Jeff Hardy lol.

Jeff Hardy vs CM Punk ~ MITB cash in match. Haha, gotcha. 

Do you prefer coffee or tea


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Tea, just not the kind Jericho makes.

What would you think if one of the WrestleMania main events was Matt Hardy vs. Christian for the world title?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Christian in the WM main event? Speak no more, I'm lovin' it like the McDonalds slogan. 

I don't care about Matt, but I don't hate him either and WM has been main evented by people far worse than Matt Hardy, Psycho Sid to name one. 

What would you think if one of the WM main events was John Morrison vs Chris Jericho?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I would love for Jericho to be in the Mania main event and wouldn't object to Morrison if he was over and ready come Mania next year.

What do you think of HBK vs HHH as the main event for the WWE title at Mania with HBK entering and leaving as champion?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd be happy with Michaels holding the title but I wouldn't be a fan of having the 1000'th Triple H vs HBK.

However, considering the main event for WM 26 will be....guess what? Triple H vs Randy Orton, then I'd take Triple H vs HBK in a heartbeat.

Who do you think will be Undertaker's opponent at WM 26


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I think they will go Taker vs Cena and have Cena put him in the STF till the point it appears Taker almost passes out to scare the Shit out of me and the rest of his fans.

What do you think the chances are of Trish returning to wrestle again in WWE?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Full time? Never again. She has retired to a comfortable life and went out in the greatest fashion it was possible to go out in. 

She has proven willing to do one off's, but full time won't happen again.

What do you consider the odds of The Rock getting inducted into the Hall of Fame and getting "one more match" chants during his induction speech? (The most obvious question in the world lol :argh


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I'll Guaran-Damn-tee it!

What do you think about the whole Karen Angle shacking up with Jeff Jarrett and JJ being suspended from the company company he built with Kurt threatening not to sign a new deal unless JJ is out and he gets booking powers?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I know nothing about it, nor care to because it involves a promotion with 0% importance.

What TNA star (that hasn't signed with the WWE before) would you most like to see in the WWE?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

If I had to pick it would be Hernandez without a doubt: Size, Charisma, and skills

- Velvet Sky and Homicide would be my other two choices

How ironic do you think it would be if Jarrett had to ask Vince for a job after extorting him and demanding to be released after Vince bought his contract?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't see why we need another diva. There's no use for the ones we have now.

Very ironic. Hopefully he doesn't come back to the big leagues, not a fan of Jarrett at all. If he does it needs to be a D'lo Brown return.


Do you find it funny that the WWE is so stupid with how they spend money by buying stars and then just releasing them after a few months of doing nothing?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't think so in the sense that I look at them sitting someone on the sideline and paying them their downside as being similar to paying a lawyer a retainer or paying for health insurance when you may not even use it. I see it as "Just In Case" insurance.

What did you think of Terri Runnels overall managerial skills since she basically put the Radicals, E&C, the Hardys and Goldust on the map?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

She's a pretty underated manager tbh. I always liked her in the manager role. 

Who will be the 2009 Superstar of the year this year?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It depends if you mean in actuality or who the WWE will give a fake Oscar too.

In actuality (and could even be in the award if they do it again) it will be CM Punk. I don't think there's any doubt that he's the one superstar who's broken through the glass ceiling and upped his worth and status tremendously. That was the same thing with Jericho in 2008. 

Will you die a little inside if Triple H still main events every WrestleMania for the next 5 years?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I think either way in actuality or WWE award wise Punk will and should get it (if Punk puts a few more great matches under his belt and keeps up what he is doing)

I die a little inside, but even as a huge Triple H mark it would be insane, and not something I'd be okay with. But I truly doubt that's even gonna be possible. 

Realistically what do you see the main event for mania 26 being?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Mania usually has 3 so:

HBK vs HHH for the WWE title - HBK as chmp
Jericho vs Edge - World Title 
Taker vs Cena

What do you think about Jeff Jarrett being kicked out of his own company seemingly like he did his own father?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

It happened? Or is gonna happen? Either way it's shocking to say the least and not something I can say I saw coming. 

Who will be the breakout star this year out of the new people on ECW?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sheamus. ECW champion by the end of the year. I do think they need to call him Sheamus O'Shaunessy however because Sheamus isn't a name like Edge that just works by itself, it needs a last name.

Best mic worker at the moment


----------



## TNAfan123 (Nov 29, 2008)

WWE - Jericho

TNA - Nash

Most shocking moment of 2009 wrestling wise?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Batista returning on Raw how he did 

Do you think Justin Angel's 450 is on par with Bourne's SSP? (6:50 mark) 






^^^ RCW there is some Abe in there as well plus the user as a lot of FCW vids


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I guess Kennedy being released but that wasn't really shocking, just the most shocking thing that happened. It was kind of half and half, like something that was inevitable but something they clearly didn't want to do because hardly anybody gets the kind of leway he did without being a main eventer already. I guess that's the shocking part. 

EDIT ~ I don't glorify spot monkeys, but no. Bourne's move is much more fluid and smooth.

What's your favourite song at the moment (don't say your favourite song of all time unless it's your favourite at the moment lol, just the one you're currently addicted to the most)


----------



## TNAfan123 (Nov 29, 2008)

American Eulogy off 21st Century Breakdown.

As for WWETNA's... Yes. Both are awesome.

What's your favourite band of all time?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

That's nice but nah. Bourne's SSP is picture perfect. 

Edit: California Soul - Jay Rock feat The Game is my favorite song right now.

Favorite band of all time: Nirvana (if you just going by rock bands or whatever other wise bone thugs in harmony.)

Besides 2000 what was HHH's best year?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

2001. Triple H vs Austin 3 Stages Of Hell is the best match of the decade behind Angle/Benoit at Royal Rumble 2003.

Best year for Undertaker


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

band: not really a band but a group - TLC

HHH: 2008 - he worked wonders with Jeff, the rumble, the chamber, Taker, Jericho, and Shelton for that matter

Taker: 2002 as that is when he began his path of destruction and started beating respect into people 

What do you think of Dos Caras Jr?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

You know it might actually be 2008 since he showed he was still better than ever and had classic matches that year. Tho that's from a in ring stand point mostly. Overall his best year was in 1997. 

Edit: Don't know since I've never seen him yet. 

What is Big Show's best match ever?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Based on what I've heard of him, he's exactly the type of performer I never want to see again. Circus freak like Rey Mysterio. 

EDIT ~ I don't even know, man. When a guy is as slow and sluggish as Big Show I really don't see much of a difference in any match to be honest with you, lol.

Which injured wrestler will make their triumphant return by winning the Royal Rumble lol, Edge or Batista?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

If Edge can comeback by then him for sure. 

The moment that made you a mark for your favorite wrestler (currently) was?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Part of me says Edge but he has a fetish for returning at Survivor Series and I expect Batista to be back sooner than that. 

I'm going with a wild card and saying that Jeff Hardy returns at the Rumble after a break and wins it before going to Mania.

EDIT: My current favorite is HBK so my favorite moment was seeing him get the World title in the first chamber


What do you think is Batista's greatest match the HIAC with HHH or WM23 with Taker?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edge won't be back by Survivor Series, this is a torn Achilles tendon, he'll need a few more months.

If by current you mean currently active, then it was somewhere at the beginning of Jericho's heel turn although I wasn't really a mark until I needed to be one to ease the pain :$. Now I'm an absolute mark, just the quality of promos he did week in, week out did that.

JBL is still my favourite wrestler currently but he's not wrestling so he sort of applies and sort of doesn't. I too was won over with his heel turn, the exact moment I can not recall, but damn he was hilarious and entertaining.

EDIT ~ WM 23 because it changed him. The HIAC is great, but he didn't learn from it. He went back to being awful. WM 23 actually CHANGED him. He never wrestled the same after that match, that's a fact.

Favourite wrestling move period


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

His HITC with HHH for sure. Just straight up brutal match. Trips made Big Dave look like a million bucks. 

Edit: The sweet chin music. 

A often forgotten promo that you love is?


----------



## TNAfan123 (Nov 29, 2008)

Joe's Ole kick

Least favourite wrestling move.

Edit: Christian's "1 hour from home" promo.

Below me: Victoria/Tara.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

My favorite movie for some reason is actually the People's Elbow because of the way the crowd reacted to Rock using it.

EDIT: Freddie Blassie's stand up and fight promo to the WWF roster before Invasion. 

Who is your favorite womens wrestler of all time?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Trish but only based on her looks. :yum:

Favourite video game?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

DB Final Bout as I owned the Japanese virgin of it and it took me forever to understand the controls and even find it, but it was worth it.

Favorite Los Guerreros moment?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The Madden Series. 

Edit: So many really I'm a just say there vignette they had.

What are yours thoughts about HBK in 1997?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

He was a Damn fool and I loved every minute of it

What are your thoughts about WCW in 2000?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Wrestling at it's worse plain and simple. 

Thoughts on WWF in 1996?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

It was a down period, but nothing was like 2007 which was the year that the company got Ass fucked and really needed Mayweather to rebound from.

Thoughts on Brock/Taker - HIAC ?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

One of the bloodiest matches I've ever seen. A great, great match. 

Thoughts on Bookdust?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I loved Book and Goldy as they were comedy gold 

Thought on X-Pac and him in his X-Pac persona alone?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I liked X-Pac contrary to popular opinion. I didn't care for him after DX was over, but when DX was going I liked him. 

What is the biggest put over job in the history of WWE/F


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan putting over Brock Lesnar how he did on SmackDown 

What is the greatest womens feud in history?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Debateable, I'd easily give the biggest put over to Bret for Austin. Lesnar was already #1 contender for the WWE title when Hogan put him over, when Bret put Austin that was the start of a new era.

Trish vs Lita I suppose. IDRC

Most embarassing loss in WWE history


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

HHH - Warrior nuff said

Shane McMahon's best match?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

IDK, Warrior was insanely credible and he did that trick before to Honky Tonk Man who was the longest reigning IC champion when he got squashed by the Warrior for the belt so I don't see how it was that bad for Triple H. It's difficult to say which is the definite one but I just don't see it being that one, Warrior was a real force.

vs Angle at KOTR, I think it goes without saying

Angle's best match


----------



## Luna23 (Jul 21, 2009)

Female  
Favourite film star?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Pyro™;7476123 said:


> IDK, Warrior was insanely credible and he did that trick before to Honky Tonk Man who was the longest reigning IC champion when he got squashed by the Warrior for the belt so I don't see how it was that bad for Triple H. It's difficult to say which is the definite one but I just don't see it being that one, Warrior was a real force.
> 
> vs Angle at KOTR, I think it goes without saying
> 
> Angle's best match




Unforgiven 2001 with Austin as that match made him look like he was on the top guys level for the very first time

Thought on Shane vs Big Show at Backlash 2001?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't remember it. As for the other guys question = Jack. You know who I mean.

Thoughts on the concept of the 3 stages of hell match


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I think 3SOH is perfect as long as it is given time which the last one wasn't 

Thoughts on Goldberg in the Elimination Chamber?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

It was okay I guess. The match was good when HBK and Y2J started. But when Nash came in.... oh dear.

Favorite Benoit match?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It didn't work - he was out of his element. 

WWE either didn't understand the Goldberg character, or they simply didn't feel it was worth the character development to him at the expense of the other stars. I tend to think the latter since Vince has always been good at knowing what sells and what doesn't. Goldberg is perhaps the most 1 dimensional wrestler ever, he could squash. He couldn't talk, he couldn't do comedy, he couldn't wrestle, he could just squash. He could squash better than *anyone*, but he could still just squash. WWE was not for him, in order for the character to work, he needed to be WCW Goldberg, WWE didn't have a whole roster to feed to him, and Vince probably knew he wouldn't last long so he didn't bury his top stars for the extra profit it would've brought to make the character work as properly as it should, so they took him out of his element and it was just butchered.

EDIT ~ Royal Rumble 2003 vs Kurt Angle

What is the best gimmick of all time?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The Undertaker gimmick as it has stood the test of time

what is Hogan's best match?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hate to even say this due to how horrid of a wrestler he is and the amount of easily better wrestlers that have faced Hogan but it's easily Rock at WM 18. I don't know how, to this day I can't comprehend it. And it wasn't the crowd, it was the actual match.

Now granted a Hogan match is a Hogan match and it sucks no matter what, but I'm being honest with what I really believe.

What's Flair's best match?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Flair vs Buddy Rodgers as that is when the Nature Boy torch was passed.

Sting in the WWE HOF?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Have they ever inducted a wrestler that has NEVER worked for them? If so then without a doubt. I'm thinking maybe Bockwinkel never worked for them at all but I have no idea. I know they've inducted people who've worked very little for them like Dusty but I don't know about never worked for them. 

If they're inducting just by strength of status in promotions that they own the rights to then no questions asked he's in.

Savage in the HOF eventually?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I think Savage may headline next year and when they go back to Flordia, it will be Rock's turn. 

Trish and Lita in the Hall of Fame?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes for both, it will happen. Possibly the only divas that will ever make it into the HOF, too. Maybe Mick but idk.

what's the next video game you plan on purchasing?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Probably NBA 2k10 or the new DBZ game which ever comes out before SD vs Raw

What game do you plan on buying?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Madden 2010 more than likely. 

What do you think of CM Punk's mic skills?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

They are great, but have yet to be tested by someone who can match words with him.

What do you think of the Miz's mic skills?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

One of the best on the mic right now, and his legacy in the WWE will be based on them. 

Dream feud for the Miz?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I want to answer the game question anyway since I'm a game junkie, I'll get to it in a minute.

God of War III, Batman: Arkham Asylum, Assassins Creed II, Splinter Cell: Conviction, Mafia II, Darksiders, and more. lol, I'm gonna have my wallet drained. May the good lord both bless and curse the gaming industry, I get all the fun in the world at great expense. :$

Best mic worker in the company behind Hunter, Jericho, Christian, Taker and Cena. Phenomenal mic work, complete control at all times, he has stage presence. People want to pay attention when he speaks.

EDIT ~ That was for Punk, not Miz.

Miz is something like that but not as good. He has the charisma and he's got control but he just doesn't give me the same vibe as Punk does.

Christian's mic skills?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I think Christian is good on the mic. He makes for entertaining promos. Whenever he had a promo with Jack Swagger, the way he spoke was a lot better. (Maybe because of Swagger's lisp ).

How far would Muhammad Hassan have gone, had the controversy with UPN not occured?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Sky's the limit because he was very over had great mic skills. I think he would have gotten into the main event picture and got a world title reign. Maybe a short one but still. 

What do you own that's wrestling related?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

A bunch of DVDS, a CM Punk t-shirt and a DX one as well. Thats about all 

One person (anyone at all), whos dead you still can't get over?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Billy Mays. One of the best pitchmen of all-time. 

What is your favorite kind of music.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Reggae.

What is your favourite season?


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Summer easily. 

When will the stock market break and close past 9k on the dow?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Don't know, don't care.

What has been your favorite album of 2009? (so far)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Hmm so far would be With Roots Above and Branches Below by The Devil Wears Prada.


Most disappointing album of 2008 or 2009 for you?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Off the top of my head, it might be the new Killswitch Engage or Mudvayne. Neither really popped out at me. Just got the Killswitch, so maybe after another listen that might change.

Favorite WWE match of 2009?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yes I would say Mudvayne and KSE were both disappointing. I was surprised Killswitch released a completely forgetable effort.

Undertaker vs HBK at WM 25

Wrestler you want released next (WWE or TNA)?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Howard's vocals is what I felt lacked actually. 

Batista(WWE) & Kurt Angle(TNA)

What band do you want to product a new album from? (regardless if they just released a new one)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I really want to see a new Led Zeppelin album, even though that won't happen. I also wanted to see a new KISS album, but that will be happening soon. I want Trivium to get in the studio as well, and release something new ASAP.


Favorite guitar solo ever?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I think it should be obvious enough but let's go for it anyway, Iron "The Great" Maiden. As great as they were even, they've aged like a fine wine. These last 3 albums since Bruce came back have been extraordinary.

EDIT ~ I'd say The Four Horsemen but it's a little too short. Comfortably Numb (particularly the Pulse version, it's a must hear) and Freebird about probably the correct answer. Extraordinary. One of the live Stairway To Heaven's was amazing too but not above those 2.

Most hated band?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hmm...probably Dethklok's 'Duncan Hills Coffee Jingle' solo. I know it by heart actually, haha.

EDIT- Suicide Silence & Cannibal Corpse. (Rise Against is up there as well)

If you could book it, who would you bring to play in your dream concert?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Iron Maiden again if we're talking one band. If we're talking like an Ozzfest type deal then of course, you'd have to just look at most of the bands in my userbar.

Favourite acoustic song at the moment?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Most hated band: Gym Class Heroes

Dream Show: Slipknot, Metallica, Trivium, old Guns N' Roses and Blink 182 p)


Band you want to reunite or reform most?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

idk since most of my bands are still together

Favourite video game at the moment?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Luckily, most of my bands have never broke up. So I guess I'll just use a formality on this...Demons & Wizards. They haven't made an album since 06 I think, so it's time they reunite and get a 3rd album pumped out.

Do you use Lastfm?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I made an account but only so I could see if that could get me access to listening to a David Cross album I hadn't heard, no dice. I would click on it and it would just take me to unrelated shit, it was impossible to use and not worth the time. 

This is the site I use.

www.imeem.com

Do you use this site? (do so if you don't, it's like an audio youtube. tons of stuff)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Favorite Acoustic Song- So Long, Goodbye by Ten Years


I do not use LastFm.

Favorite Video Game: All four of the Metal Gear Solid games (the main ones, and not the spinoffs). I can't compliment the brilliance of the plot of those games enough.

EDIT- Used to use imeem, not so much anymore.

Favorite comedy film.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Probably Baseketball, that movie was hysterical. 

When the Family Guy movie comes out, it changes automatically.

video game you hate most?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

Halo

Am I 2 cool for skool?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hot Fuzz. (that's covering A LOT of ground for me, but I tend to consider Hot Fuzz as my all time favorite film, and it's a comedy, so I guess it wins via default)

EDIT- Call Of Duty series. Screw the hype, those bore me.

Favorite guilty pleasure song?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Guilty pleasure song: Britney Spears- Lucky 

Least Favorite Video Game- Dark Cloud, mostly because I can't get very far in the game


Favorite alcoholic beverage?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Idk since I don't really hide it if it's a guilty pleasure but it's quite a soft, tender song, A Different Kind of Pain by Cold

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6__1-eLauY

Bah da bah bah bah, I'm lovin' it like McDonalds. :$

Stupid video to put it to but awesome song.

EDIT ~ Irish Cream. Every other alcohol I've had tastes like dog urine. I won't get drunk though because I'm straight edge....well, straight edge enough. I can have a drink of that and not care.

Least favourite song?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Crank Dat by Soulja Boy. Worst song of all time. Rather listen to fingernails going down a chalkboard for 3 hours straight than listen to that song once. 

The most annoying poster in WF history is?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

wwegrounds. I think me and Bubba banned him upwards of 700 times, legitimate. :lmao :lmao :lmao

You HAD to be there. You just HAD to be there to understand him. This guy made Nolo King look like Aussie.

Favourite food?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey There Delilah by Plain White T's.

Shrimp and/or Pizza.

Favorite song by one of your favorite bands?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hallowed Be Thy Name by Iron Maiden obviously. Greatest song of all time.

Least favourite song by your favourite band?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Slipknot- Gehenna


Favorite Metallica album. (Or if you aren't a big fan, favorite Metallica song)?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Going w/The Black Album. 

You ever been to a concert where you actually didn't want to go?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kill 'Em All. Amazing the whole way through. Ride The Lightning WOULD have been the best if they kept it consistent. Creeping Death, For Whom The Bell Tolls, and Fade To Black are 3 of the absolute best songs ever made, Ride The Lightning is great, the rest is absolute crap. Escape makes me wish I'd never listened to it.

No, I've never been to a concert.

Least favourite Metallica album (should be easy)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

St. Anger. Its a no brainer LOL.

I actually like both Load and ReLoad. I think both are good albums, but not as good as the earlier albums. But I can't find an excuse to like St. Anger. It was just terrible noise.

Do you play any musical instruments?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Re-Load. I didn't care for anything off that album and I found myself a fan of the song St. Anger. 

EDIT- No, but I need to already learn that damn Keyboard.

If you could have your own TV show, would you do it?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No but I'd love to learn the piano or the guitar. I don't think I have a musically playing wired brain though, not up to the task of it.

Cody, go kill yourself for not putting Unforgiven II in the top ten Metallica songs ever.

Sure, why not. Dolla dolla bill yall.

Second favourite movie of all time? (favourite's a little redundant for now)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Jesus, I'm not sure. I know Pineapple Express, Anchorman, Dogma are up there. Really hard for me to choose since I love so many films.

Favorite musical instrument?


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Forrest Gump. One of the greatest films of all time.

Edit; fuck. anyways, recorder, i was awesome at that when i was younger.

What did you want to do when you where younger? (By that I mean become an astronaught or w/e)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Drums. I love playing with drums a hell of a lot more that the guitar. I actually might sell my guitar, I'm having guitar withdrawal.

EDIT- I wanted to become an actor when I was younger. Still kind of long to quit engineering and do theatre or something.

Least favorite school or college subject?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Haha, Dogma is fucking awesome. I saw that on Blu Ray at one of the Cinema places and I have to pick it up. No other place has it on Blu Ray. 

Rufus the 13'th apostle. 

"How come you weren't in the Bible?"

"Cause I'm a black man!"

It was something like that, lol. 

Math. It always made me a little more retarded each time I took it.

This thread is going too fast btw, my god. ~_~

Favourite incriment of money? (the amount you tend to like carrying around the most to buy things, bunch of quarters, dollar coin, different bills, etc)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Haha, Dogma is fucking awesome. I saw that on Blu Ray at one of the Cinema places and I have to pick it up. No other place has it on Blu Ray.
> 
> Rufus the 13'th apostle.
> 
> ...


Jay - "Prove to us that you are the new apostle"

Rufus - "You jerk off more than anyone else on the planet"

Jay - "Shit, everyone already knows that, tell me something we don't know."

Rufus - "When you do it, you like to think about guys"

Jay (who looks at Silent Bob) - "What?! Not every time"

:lmao Love it.

I prefer 20's and lower personally.

One of your least favorite movies?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punisher: War Zone. The worst movie I've seen in theatres for a long time. That was an absolute utter blast of shit.

Same question


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

In recent memory: I Love You Beth Cooper. SOOOO dreadful.

What kind of stereotype do people most commonly associate you with? (i.e. emo, jock, nerd etc.)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Nothing really. Luckily I don't ever run into douchebags that fill the need to label me. I actually talked w/my friends today asking them what I would be labeled as if I had to have one. They claimed 'Scene' considering my style. I'll take that. Can't deny that my style is sort of along those line in a way I guess.

A band that you don't hate, but just can't get into is?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Joker by far.

Darkseid comes in at #2, Batman at #3. And all my favourites are DC characters. Marvel is not original, nor are they particularly interesting.

Least favourite comic book character?

EDIT ~ And that was intended for the post BELOW me. Yeah, these servers are just fucking AMAZING. :no:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

The Ramones


Favorite comic book character


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Always loved Batman. The 'dark hero' thing was always cool.

Least favorite Comic Book character?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Least favorite comic book character- The Hulk. Sorry, never been a fan


Better film last year Iron Man or The Incredible Hulk?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spider Man. I'd be so happy if somebody just started knawing his head off and dripping his blood all over the streets.

The Incredible Hulk was better despite everyone being hung up on Iron Man.

Favourite tv show?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That '70s Show

Favorite drummer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, he's not from one of my favourite bands, but Neil Peart. Dude is just insane. I think you've heard that name thrown around before, and for good reason.

Favourite singer?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Right now it's Jazzmin Sullivan

Best match ever involving your all time favorite wrestler is?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I <3 Rush.

Motley Crue's vocalist Vince Neil. Either him or Robert Plant

All time favorite: Undertaker. So I will go with his HIAC with HBK

Last album you purchased?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's a comedy album, but David Cross ~ Shut Up You Fucking Baby

Can't remember the last musical album I bought.

Cross is a genius, just listen to this album

http://www.imeem.com/artists/david_cross/album/3yynFa-3/shut-up-you-fucking-baby-album/

Favourite comedy album?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Encore - Eminem. Was years ago, lol. Sucked but thankfully it was a bootleg copy 

Edit: Eddie Murphy's Raw

Best wrestling DVD you've ever gotten?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

The Lonely Island's Incredibad


Best Wrestling DVD: I don't normally collect Wrestling DVD'S so I guess my best is WM 19 

A song that everyone likes because they feel its legendary, but you don't think so


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

One of them for sure is Chikara's "The Sordid Perils Of Everyday Exsistance".

The Seven Angels by Avantasia. Most don't know it, but my god it's FANTASTIC.

Do you like the new ECW roster?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EVERYTHING by The Beatles. They fucking suck. They fucking suck so badly it's on a level I can't imagine.

EDIT ~ Nah.

Worst band you've ever heard?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Still going w/Cannibal Corpse. "I Cum Blood", seriously?

Favorite band w/a female singer?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Worst band: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkMWdI2IKiw

Favorite Band with Female singer: Evanescence. 

Top 4 guys you want back in the WWE


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Favourite band w/female singer is Epica and it's not even close. Simone Simons is fucking angelic. Plus the music is great in and of itself.








Kennedy, JBL, Angle, everyone else can fuck off forever.

What WWE star would you most like gone?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Great Khali, Hornswoggle, and most of all Jillian Hall

Who do you think is the better seller, HBK or Christian?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

:lmao HBK

Hogan v. HBK @ Summerslam says it all. 


Better HIAC...

Brock v. Taker

or

Shawn v. Taker


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Brock v Taker as it was truly a bloodbath in Hell

Better Austin/Rock Mania match, WM17 or WM19?


----------



## TNAfan123 (Nov 29, 2008)

WM 17.

Better Austin/Rock match, WM 15 or Backlash 99.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Backlash

Worse Kane angle Katie Vick or him getting unmasked.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Katie Vick, duh.

Favorite ECW champion since it's return?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Van Dam.

Best IC Champion ever?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Favoirite ECW champ - 
Big Show as RVD didn't do shit with it but get busted for drugs while Big Show made that brand 

Best IC Champ ever - 
Chris Jericho 

Best WWF/E Womens Champ ever?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Trish Stratus 

Favorite diva's match ever is?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Torrie Wilson vs Dawn Marie at Judgment Day 2004. Only because Marie had a wardrobe malfunction, and we got to see her sweet ass.

Most extreme match you have ever seen?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Rock vs Mankind I quit match. That match literally made me cringe esp those chair shots on Mankind. 

Your favorite feud of all time is?


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Undertaker v Michaels in 1997..

It has great significance.. HBK heel turn, DX, First ever Hell in a Cell, Kane Debut, Bret Hart World Champion.. etc

Did you feel bad for Bret after Montreal Screwjob?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*No.

Who's the biggest jobber in the WWE history ?*


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Bret: Initially yes. But as time went on realized that he had a part in it.

I don't know, Iron Mike Sharpe?

Favorite motorcycle?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

A Harley 

Best in ring performer in the last 10 years is?


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Michaels.. No Contest.

is Rey Rey still a main eventer?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Last ten years. I would go with Kurt Angle

EDIT- Not really right now, since he is kind of holding a mid card title. If he loses the title and feuds for the WHC, I would consider him a main eventer.


Favorite commentator (of any sport) of all time?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The Showstopper Shawn Michaels.

btw, not only the last 10 years 

What's your favorite place in the world ?*


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice, France.. Great place. 

Your favorite subject in school?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Pharmacology.

What's your favorite Movie ?*


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

If P.E doesn't count, lol then Science by far. 

Least favorite subject in school?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Calculus

Favorite Cover song?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Amy Lee's cover of heart shaped box. 

Worst cover song you've ever heard?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Arch Enemy's cover of Symphony of Destruction. Jesus Christ it was terrible!

Favorite pizza chain(Dominoes, Pizza Hut etc.)


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Enough Said. Bloody Awful.

Do you love playing scratch tickets?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I like playing Loose Change in The NY Lottery. Hey scratch is good if you need a little pocket cash.

What is your cell phone network?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Verizon

What's your favorite movie of all-time?


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Shawshank Redemption.

What's your favourite genre of music?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Metal

What's your favourite movie scene featuring a song?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't want to sound like a Watchmen freak. But it seriously is the opening credits with Bob Dylan's The Times They Are A Changin.

Or in Terminator 2 during John Conner's ride on the motorcycle, set to You Could Be Mine by the Guns.

Favorite UFC/MMA fighter?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Haha, I'm a Watchmen freak too. Mine is Unforgettable with Blake getting iced. That's how I came up with the question. I should point out that for some reason, the sounds of getting the shit beaten out of him adds to the song, it doesn't sound the same without them.

I don't watch UFC so I'll go with the cliche WWE fan answer and say Lesnar. I'm so happy he made it big in UFC and didn't embarass the WWE, otherwise we'd be getting laughed at for producing wannabe fighters.

Favourite video game character?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah, that Blake scene is very good set to a peaceful song like that. I liked the song choices for the film. Only one I didn't was the sex scene on Archie, set to Hallelujah.

Favorite Video Game Character: Solid Snake of the Metal Gear Solid series. A close second would be Sweet Tooth. I also like Max Payne's character.

Favorite video game villain?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rockhead said:


> Yeah, that Blake scene is very good set to a peaceful song like that. I liked the song choices for the film. Only one I didn't was the sex scene on Archie, set to Hallelujah.
> 
> Favorite Video Game Character: Solid Snake of the Metal Gear Solid series. A close second would be Sweet Tooth. I also like Max Payne's character.
> 
> Favorite video game villain?


The one I didn't like the most was 99 Red Balloons because it made no sense why it was even played, it only went for about 15 seconds. I didn't care for the sex scene set to Hallelujah but I would've excused it if it was Jeff Buckley's Hallelujah and not Cohen's. Cohen is really a droning, dull singer, not really even a singer to me, he sort of talks to a beat. 

Being the God Of War freak I am I'm gonna say Ares or Zeus. I think I'll go with Zeus since (spoiler if you haven't played the games, don't wanna spoil)



Spoiler: God of War I and II



since being Kratos's father adds a more personal touch to his madness....even though Ares did trick Kratos into slaughtering his family.



That and the fact that Zeus will stretch over into the third game.

Oh, and if you haven't played the games, what are you waiting for? It's God of freaking War.

Same question, favourite game villian?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I would go with Sweet Tooth, but I guess I would not consider him my favorite villain. My favorite villain would be Maester Seymour from Final Fantasy X. He got on my nerves so much, and I just couldn't wait to kill him. That in my opinion, is an effective villain.

Your favorite film director?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Meh, but if you want to kill him that badly I wouldn't call him a "favourite" villian, as that suggests favouritism. Meh, maybe that's just my opinion.

Quentin Tarantino

Film character you hate the most?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

A film character I couldn't stand was Kathy Bates (as Annie Wilkes) in the film Misery. She put on a wonderful performance (and deserved the Oscar). But I really could not stand how annoying her character was. I also read the book and also hated the character in the book. Of course, the character was vital, but words can't describe how annoying it was when she gets her way and stops Paul Sheldon from escaping.


A film you feel is terribly underrated?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

One Eight Seven. Great movie imo but never hear it get mention much as a great movie. 

A movie you hated at first but as time went on grew to like?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Godfather (first). When I first saw it I knew nothing about films and thought it was just boring. As an adult, I now recognize it as the greatest movie ever made.

My sentiment on this subject can also go to many other movies like Star Wars, Sin City and etc.

Favourite wrestler who's not active anymore? (As in they're finished, not just on absence)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Stone Cold Steve Austin. I'm just not on this whole "Bring Stone Cold back" stuff as he had a great character and don't want him risking his well being just for one more match unless he truly can do it. 

Funniest comedy movie ever is?


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Animal House, a comedy movie that for me is still funny after seeing it something like 100x.

Favorite James Bond Movie?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Whichever one had Halle Berry in it, lol. 

Most attractive women ever?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Trish Stratus for me. Never seen any better looking woman yet and I've seen a ton of them.

Favourite movie character ever?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Denzel Washington's character Alonzo in Training day. Just straight up owned in that movie. 

Leas favorite movie character in the last 10 years?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gollum from Lord of The Rings. Every time he appeared I wanted to stick a blade in his throat. Only character in those movies that really pissed me off.

Best song ever?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Hard choice but I'll pick "Keep ya head up" - 2Pac

What were yours thoughts in 1999 on the state of wrestling at that time?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ECW - stuck in neutral
WCW - bottoming out and slowly dying
WWF - untouchable and was never going to look back

What were your thoughts on Thunder in comparison to SD?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Back then I loved it and it was booming. Now I'd just say everything but Austin, Vince and Taker sucked, because that's the truth. Most of the things they did were downright embarassing.

EDIT ~ I always preferred the WWE so Thunder was a joke compared to SmackDown!.

What is your favourite activity to go out and do during the day?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Go to college and learn something new about different subjects 

What is your favorite hobby?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Playing basketball. My favorite sport. 

Edit: Making beats, mixing. 

A music artist that you hate to admit you like?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Christina Aguilera - I like some of her work (Dirty/Beautiful/Hold Us Down/Fighter)

Who do you think has the better voice Christina or Beyonce?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Christina Aguilera has more character in her voice that I know of. Hurt was a song that lent itself to showing some vocal strength, all I've ever heard Beyonce do is cheap dance music. 

But the only female singers I consider worthy of listening to are Simone Simons from Epica and Amy Lee.

Better game, Grand Theft Auto III or God of War I?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

As much as I love Beyonce Christina is a killer singer. I'd put Christina barley over Beyonce. 

Better album Eminem's slim shady LP or the marshal mathers LP


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

GTA III.

Movie that will be coming out within 2009 - 2010 that you want to see most is?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Movie that will be coming out within 2009 - 2010 that you want to see most is: Cloudy With A Chance of Meatballs!

Do you like the smell of fudge? :hmm:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I suppose. Prefer the taste more. 

Are you a fan of many different types of music or just one or two genres in particular?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Are you a fan of many different types of music or just one or two genres in particular: According to iTunes, I have 64 different genres of music 8*D

Last time you got pissed and why?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

My mom wouldn't answer my calls and I really needed to talk w/her about personal things. Upsetting.

Do you have a song stuck in your head right now?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Do you have a song stuck in your head right now: Beethoven's Ninth Symphony

Last movie you saw?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Watchmen. Good stuff.

Thoughts on techno or electronica music?


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen.

Techno and Electronica: I like some of it.

Favourite Actor/Actress?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Thoughts on techno or electronica music: Some of it is really good, some of it is nothing special.

Favourite Actor/Actress: Nicole Kidman is probably my favorite actress. Johnny Depp is probably my favorite actor.

Your favorite piece of classical music or film score?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Love the Star Wars score. John Williams' work is just fantastic and legendary.

What is your favorite thing going on within the WWE atm?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Whatever Jericho does.

Least favourite thing in the WWE?


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Punk/Hardy feud.

If you could live anywhere in the world, where would that be?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

What is your favorite thing going on within the WWE atm: Chris Jericho. The Hurricane making a comeback is second.

Your least favorite thing going on in the WWE is?

Edit: Fuck you Pyro, you posted the same exact thing as me 'cept seconds before! 



If you could live anywhere in the world, where would that be: I would live here in Miami Beach. I just need to get rich.

How are you feeling about NOC?


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

RAW in general.

Feelings of NOC: I reckon it could be a very good PPV, hoping Punk/Hardy raise their game for it.

Favourite wrestler, past or present?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

HBK

Favorite current wrestler?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris "verbal slaughterhouse" Jericho

Least favourite wrestler in the WWE?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Least favourite wrestler in the WWE: Since I don't consider Hornswoggle or Khali as wrestlers, I'll say Ricky Ortiz.

Are you wearing socks? :hmm:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Nope

Wrestler you would most want Stone Cold to give a Stunner too.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Wrestler you would most want Stone Cold to give a Stunner too: Stone Cold. 8*D

What color is your hair atm?


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Ginger

Ever had a crush on your school teacher(s)?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nah.

Do you own any video game merchandise besides the game itself? Hats, T shirts, memorabilia...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Nah.

Got any posters of your favorite band?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah. Got a Halo shirt and some other stuff w/various games, lolz. (Geek?)

Yep, Iron Maiden, Slipknot, HammerFall, Paramore, etc.)

Have you ever been to a music festival?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Nah.

Ever been to a WWE Event?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Got any posters of your favorite band: I have an amazing poster of Rammstein.


Ever been to a WWE Event: Royal Rumble '06 and Raw.

Color of your bed sheets?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Blue.

Are you a fan of Joshi?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Are you a fan of Joshi: Joshi Yoshi Tatsu, Yes. 8*D

Your current ringtone?


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Rock Your Body - Justin

Your Favorite Ringtone?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Your Favorite Ringtone: LIKE A BOSS. 8*D

What are you wearing? o.o


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Nothing 

Did you like Bruno?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

V1 Dante said:


> Nothing


8*D

Did you like Bruno: I liked it. Swingers party scene = win.

Did you like Bruno more than Borat?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Can't say since I didn't see Bruno but from what I've heard from a few people Borat was funnier. Plus Bruno's accent sounds a little annoying whereas Borat's was just gutwrenching.

Are you tired right now? (couldn't think of anything better)


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Are you tired right now: No, If I was I would be knocked out on my bed.

Any phobias?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Death. Not because I'm just afraid of not being alive, but because I'm a very believing born again Christian, but my natural pessimistic attitude towards life has me convinced I'll go to hell anyway. Call it a fear of hell more than a fear of death I suppose. I wouldn't be afraid to go if I thought that was just the end of it but I know it's not.

Are you watching anything on tv at the moment?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Are you watching anything on tv at the moment: Nope, my television is off. Listening to music. It's been relaxing, really.

Can you touch your nose with your tongue?


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Death. Not because I'm just afraid of not being alive, but because I'm a very believing born again Christian, but my natural pessimistic attitude towards life has me convinced I'll go to hell anyway. Call it a fear of hell more than a fear of death I suppose. I wouldn't be afraid to go if I thought that was just the end of it but I know it's not.


I'm the same.

Can you touch your nose with your tongue?: No, not even close.

How tall are you?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

How tall are you: 5'2 I'm short 

How short are you? :hmm:


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

5'1".

What's your favorite fast-food restaurant?


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

How short are you? Not short at all  6'2, quite tall!

Do you browse any forums other than WF?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah.

Are you listening to music at the moment?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

mawatte said:


> 5'1".


8*D

I wish we knew each other irl.



Funkyd said:


> How short are you? Not short at all  6'2, quite tall!




Show off. :sad:

What's your favorite fast-food restaurant: KFC, I suppose.

Do you browse any forums other than WF: Movieforumz 8*D and AnimeSuki for Claymore.

Edit: Are you listening to music at the moment: Yes, I'm listening to _Breath_ by The Prodigy, which just switched to _Serenade_ by Kamelot by the magic of shuffle.

Collar popped or not?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm wearing a t shirt so no.

When was the last time you ate anything?


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

About an hour ago. Bowl of Cereal.

What's your favourite soft drink?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

When was the last time you ate anything: Ate a little pastry at around 11pm

Edit: What's your favourite soft drink: Gingerale 8*D

The last reason why you were annoyed?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's between Coca Cola and Dr. Pepper depending on what kind of mood I'm in. 

Last reason I was annoyed is because I couldn't find an Epica song I wanted to download on ITunes which means I'll have to find the album on Ebay or HMV.

Favourite candy?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Favourite candy: Cherry Lifesavers :3

Ever shoplifted?


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Ever shoplifted: Yeah, when I was too young to know better though.

Favourite music group?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Iron Maiden

Favourite stand up comedian?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Favourite music group: I usually have a rotating three. I'll say The Birthday Massacre because I'm listening to them now.

Are you a smoker?


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

No and I never will be

Favourite cartoon you watched as a kid?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Favourite cartoon you watched as a kid: Tom & Jerry

Do you know how to play an instrument?


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

No, the closest I've got to being good at an instrument is Guitar Hero 

What brand was the last chocolate you ate?


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Mars

Whats your favourite sport to watch?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Baseball but that's not saying much since I'm not a sports person

When you buy a DVD do you ever watch the special features?


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Football (Soccer)

What was the last TV show you watched?


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Pyro™;7482833 said:


> Baseball but that's not saying much since I'm not a sports person
> 
> When you buy a DVD do you ever watch the special features?


I sometimes watch special features but depends on the movie

The last TV show I watched was Family Guy

Have you ever played Texas Hold em Poker


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Yes. For money, for chips, and the video game versions.

Have you ever got a speeding ticket?


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nope did get done for driving while a lil drunk

Ever hit something with your car?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Yes. A construction barricade.

Have you ever been in a car accident?


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

when i was 4. I have seen a few

Ever played miley cryus in your car?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I've never played Miley Cyrus anywhere.

When was the last time you've been in an airplane?


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

last year, went to fiji

ummm...favorite song atm?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Probably Tell Dat Ta Dummies by Andre Nickatina & Equipto

What was the last sporting event you saw live?


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Broncos vs Titans was in may i think

last movie you saw?


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Meet the parents

Last game you played


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

On television it was Eagle Eye. At the movie theater it was Public Enemies.

Do you subscribe to any magazines?

*edit*

Tiger Woods 10 on the Wii


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

No I dont subscribe to any magazines but I used to subscribe for The Match but stopped it over a year ago

Who is your favourite author


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God, based on the strength of the Bible. Quite a definitive work. Otherwise I'll say Alan Moore just because I read more graphic novels than books and Watchmen and the Killing Joke are astounding.

Do you have a favourite comic book or graphic novel?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Once again I have to go with Watchmen. I used to read more comic books back in the day, but can't really remember them. Watchmen is the only one I have read like in the past 5 years.

If you were to start a band, what would you name it?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I really don't know, most of the good names seem like they're already taken.

What's the least favourite thing that you have to do on a frequent basis?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Work.

What year would you consider the best year you've ever had?


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

that is a hard one to say perhaps 2008 since I did so much cool things but I really dont know.

Have you ever thrown up in public?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, I believe that I have done that at least once in my life. 

Do you like the new Obama health care bill?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

It has it's pro's and con's.

Have you ever traveled by boat over a great distance?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Have you ever traveled by boat over a great distance: Nope.

Anything under your bed?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Super Nintendo Super Scoper 

Afariad of heights? If so, have you ever been on a plane?


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

EDIT - No I am not afraid of heights and yes I have been on a plane

Do you smoke?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Nope, I don't smoke.

Do you drink?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Yes but not a lot.

Have you ever played golf?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, I have played golf in the past.

Have you ever played Tennis?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

No.

Do you like wearing hats? (I'm all out of interesting questions :side.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, I do wear hats from time to time. 

Are you a jobber?


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

hell yeah 

Do you have a show where you have not missed one episode of and if so what is it?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Do you have a show where you have not missed one episode of and if so what is it: Warehouse 13 (there's only been 3 episodes so far lol)

What's your blood-type?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I have no idea.

Are you a strong swimmer?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, I consider myself a strong swimmer. I'm not perfect when it comes to the backstroke or side stroke but I'm a good swimmer. 

When's the last time you went to the pool?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Are you a strong swimmer: I have horrible endurance when it comes to swimming.

Edit: When's the last time you went to the pool: Maybe last month. I like the beach better.

Are you a stereotype, or a least labeled as one?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well not here I'm not since I'm the majority but I guess I'd be an incredibly white stereotype to somebody. Everything about me is white. White skin, white name, white dress sense, white music taste, etc.

Are you white? :side:


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Good for you. I'm white also. 

Should I waste more time tonight or get my vacation plans in order?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Waste time.

Think of one famous person: What was the first name that came to your head? :side:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Christina Aguilera
8*D

Have you ever given blood?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Have you ever given blood: mhm.

Ever had a seizure?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Not that I know of lol. Unlesss drunken dancing counts :hmm:

Ever been on an aeroplane? (owat a lame question)


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes

Ever go sky diving.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Ever go sky diving: nope

When do you sing best?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I can't sing well  Ask Postage :| Erm when drunk I sound better to me, but that's prob just me.

Have you ever had any 'unusual' pets?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

In the shower.

Edit: No strange pets for me.

what kind of car do you drive.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Metalcore very much

Favorite color

FUCKING SERVERS


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

None.

Do you enjoy 'hardcore' or 'metalcore' music?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Favorite color: Today it's the rainbow 8*D

Is there some sort of design on your shirt?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Not wearing one

WWE OR TNA


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

that. assuming shirt =t-shirt?

Would you consider yourself an outgoing person?

edit:wwe


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WWE. lol @ TNA.

Music or Movies?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

WWE OR TNA: WWE

Edit: I like film scores... so that's both combined 8*D

Last time you were on a roof?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

WWE all the way.

Edit: I was on the roof about 3 weeks ago. Weird question though.

Hoes or Bros


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Hoes or Bros: Bros :agree:

Have you ever been on tv?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes ;D for about 10 seconds in the background, on 2 occasions.

Have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Cops, if that counts lol jk.

Edit: nop no bones broken.

Ever been arrested


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Ever been arrested: I never get caught 8*D

Last time you were on a beach?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

NO SIR.

edit: erm 2 weeks ago idk. shitty weather atm here.

Have you ever seen a superhero irl?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Every day.

Ever had a crime scene on your street?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

whats irl?

Edit: yes a bunch of straight edgers stabbed a 15 year old kid

Ever won a competition.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I never lose :hmm:

[email protected] wesson : no bro, aint no ghetto dweller, but yeh, no.

irl = in real life.

Ever been in a car crash?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Nah, thankfully.

Have you ever been to a concert?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

A couple

Lostfan how does it feel to be embarrassed by my intellectual superiority on a continual basis? 8*D.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

no but I have lied to a girl that I was in a car crash because I forgot we had a date.

Ever killed a man. Im sure Lostfan did atleast once, that dude is a badass lol.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Wesson said:


> A couple
> 
> Lostfan how does it feel to be embarrassed by my intellectual superiority on a continual basis? 8*D.


That never happens. delusional.

never killed anyone. ;D

what's your favourite day of the week, if you have one?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

what's your favourite day of the week, if you have one: Fivesday. (props to anyone who gets the reference 8*D)

Last time you ever did something really crazy?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

last day of uni this year; definitely.

any phobias?  that i can torture you with


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

any phobias: heights!

Favorite Britney Spears song?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> any phobias: heights!
> 
> Favorite Britney Spears song?


Really heights. 

Womanizer, Womanizer

Favorite band?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

radar> womaniser imo

Oasis probs.

Favourite MICHAEL BAY FILM?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

the one that ends his career

Favorite Spiderman movie?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Van Helsing, i think he made that.

Edit: spiderman 1

Any hate for midgets.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Any hate for midgets: Hornswoggle 

Is there a poster on your wall?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I step on people under 5ft. So not hate, just apathy.

edit: yes there's a monkey poster :hmm:


Do you like Giraffes?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

There is a poster of you on my wall 

Na I dont like girrafes. I dont see a point to their existance.

Did you like Alien vs Predator 2


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

It's one of the worst films ever made, so...no.

Will Smith is great, yes/no?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Will Smith is great

Favorite Denzel film


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Training day. ;D Amazing film.

Are you coming to bed with me?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

V1 Dante said:


> There is a poster of you on my wall


How? 

Did you like Alien vs Predator 2: Sure for the lulz.

Are you coming to bed with me: NO 

Have you ever seen Weekend At Bernie's? If you did, did you like it?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> How?
> 
> Did you like Alien vs Predator 2: Sure for the lulz.
> 
> ...


Its my litle secret, but i must say its a nice poster 

Ill come to your bed Lostfan, Anyone want to come to my bed?

Anyone on here hate those screamo bands whose singers sound like 15 year old girls.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i seen that, good shit.

whose your favorite comedian?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Dane Cook or Russel Peters, although a lot of people dont like Dane, I find him funny.

What is your favorite sport?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

dane cook is one of the worst, u would like him. basketball

favorite wwe theme song all time?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

whose your favorite comedian: Idk. I'm gonna say Chris Titus because I saw one of his shows and I left the place crying of laughter.

favorite wwe theme song all time: Kurt Angle's 8*D

Your thoughts on the Live Action/CGI, Alice In Wonderland film coming out soon?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

shutupchico said:


> dane cook is one of the worst, u would like him. basketball
> 
> favorite wwe theme song all time?


He isnt that bad. I dont understand the hate he gets. I find him funny and so does everyone I know.



yottsu said:


> whose your favorite comedian: Idk. I'm gonna say Chris Titus because I saw one of his shows and I left the place crying of laughter.
> 
> Your thoughts on the Live Action/CGI, Alice In Wonderland film coming out soon?


I have no clue what that is, so I have no thoughts on it.

What kind of CP do you have?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

What kind of CP do you have: The legal type! Hp Pavilion 515n, old but still kickin'

Last book you read?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

King Rated-R™;7492486 said:


> He isnt that bad. I dont understand the hate he gets. I find him funny and so does everyone I know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea what a CP is so no idea for this.

Last book you read: dont laugh Mel, it was Goosebums.

What did you enjoy more. Borat or Bruno


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

O jeez, I dunno. I dont read a lot but I read most of Shawn Michaels book, never finished it for some reason. I guess thats the last book I read.

EDIT: I liked both Bruno and Borat but I probably like Borat more. And CP = Computer.

Fave candy?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

last book- bobby the brain
borat
peanut m&m's, goobers, take 5, coffee crisp

favorite sports team?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Toronto Maple Leafs!

Favorite wrestler?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

razor ramon

sit or stand?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

sit or stand: sit 8*D

Craziest thing you've done for money?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> sit or stand: sit 8*D
> 
> Craziest thing you've done for money?


I would rather not say. 

Ever hit on a teacher.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Ever hit on a teacher: Yeah I got rid of an F that way 8*D

Have you ever been confused by a girl who was really a guy, AKA a trap?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

for money- probably whippin it out(no ****)
hit on teacher- sort've, but it was always suddle


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> Ever hit on a teacher: Yeah I got rid of an F that way 8*D
> 
> Have you ever been confused by a girl who was really a guy, AKA a trap?


No, and hopefully never will.

Texting or talking over the phone. 
If you guess right you get my phone number as a reward folks wooo.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Depends on what the conversation is about. 

What is your fave soda pop?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

What is your fave soda pop: Gingerale 8*D


How many tv's do you have?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

favorite soda- anything kosher(sugar, not corn syrup) out a glass bottle
tv's- 3

favorite munchy food


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Goldfish crackers.

Fave colour?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

favorite munchy food: corn flakes 8*D

Fave colour: nao it's red.

Is your AC on?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

favorite munchy food - Snickers(with almonds of course)

Edit: again no idea what an AC is lol.

Family Guy or Robot Chicken.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Family Guy.

Fave colour?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ac's on, neither of those shows, green

swim in pool or ocean?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

V1 Dante said:


> Edit: again no idea what an AC is lol.


Cupcake, it's air conditioner... 

swim in pool or ocean: OCEAN! I FUCKING LOVE THE OCEAN! 8*D

Last restaurant you went to?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Boston Pizza.

Do you like Triple H?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ma dukes(steak tip salad, steak fries)
helmsley- hell no

what u got on tv


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> Cupcake, it's air conditioner...
> 
> Last restaurant you went to?


Mmmm I like it when you talk sweet to me baby  

Damn how the hell do you guys know all these names. For a second there I thought AC was accelerate.

Last Restaurant: Some Brazilian restaurant. It was really nice.

Edit: Harry Potter 3

Star wars or lord of the rings


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

what u got on tv: Tv is off.

Star wars or lord of the rings: STAR WARS 8*D

What's behind you?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Lord Of The Rings for sure.

EDIT: My bed, dresser, TV, closet, etc. etc.

Fave fruit?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

u don't know a.c? lol, it's all good though. behind me is a couch, a wall and a mirror. neither to those movies. favorite fruit orange(squeezed into orange juice of course)

how old are u


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Fave fruit: Pineapple 

how old are u: 18 8*D

What does your last text message say?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> Fave fruit: Pineapple
> 
> What does your last text message say?


It says lets go hiking next sunday.

Tiger or Lion.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Tiger or Lion: Both 8*D

Favorite South Park episode?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Jeez, I dunno. My phone is dead and I havent texted in awhile. But since I'm bored, I'll turn my phone on and look for it. Although there will probably be 10 question asked by the time I post this lol. Anyways, it is "lmfao, nice. Sounds fun".

EDIT: Tiger. 

Do you like spicy food?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

text message- "aight and smoke a bowl"
spicy food- yea
tiger and lion- look the same to me

best thing u can get for a buck fast food


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

best thing u can get for a buck fast food: Uhh.. 3 layered Nachos, TACO BELL 8*D

last great adventure you had?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Wooper Junior.

Edit: last adventure - my hand in my pants right now 

Muscular or skinny


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Muscular or skinny: Muscular but not steroid-like. 

Last time you forgot something important?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Yesterday.

Fave band?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

last great adventure- going to foxwoods yesterday, got way lost.
muscular or skinny- i'm assuming that's for yottsu
band- nirvana
forgetting- probably today

least favorite wrestler


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

The Great Khali.

Least favorite TV show?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

least favorite- friends, a lot of tv is wack though

u still listen to cd's or u stick with the shittier sounding ipod


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Ipod for sure. I havent listened to a CD in years.

Do you like to wear a watch?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Do you like to wear a watch: If I had my old watch :/

What time is it?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Its time to party, or 12:15

Coke or pepsi


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

no watch, if i need to know the time i got a phone or whatever else says the time at home
2:15

light or dark?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

light or dark: dark


Why are you on WF now?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

I've gotten into the habit of falling asleep at 3-4am so since there is nothing else to do right now, I'm on here.

Why are you on WF now? (Original questions FTW)


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

King Rated-R™ said:


> I've gotten into the habit of falling asleep at 3-4am so since there is nothing else to do right now, I'm on here.
> 
> Why are you on WF now? (Original questions FTW)


Exact same reason why you are bro.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

why on wf- why not?

best move in wrestling besides crack em in the mouth and razors edge


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

F-5. That move is made of badass.

Worst finisher in the history of wrestling?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Worst finisher - Heart Punch

Ever got your ass kicked.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Nope.

Ever kicked someones ass?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

heart punch? no way. i'd say hogans legdrop. never got my ass kicked. have kicked someone's ass. haven't been in many fights though. 

biggest fear?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Ever kicked someones ass: One time 8*D

biggest fear: My home being destroyed.

Last time you went to the movie theaters?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

A few days ago. I saw Bruno, twas pretty good.

Favorite movie?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

3 weeks ago. Now its hard to go there when your ex works there lol.

Biggest challenge in your life so far.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Biggest challenge in your life so far: living my life 8*D

What were you doing 5 minutes ago? (stupid question i know)


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Changing in my sleepy clothes. I know sexy.

AC/DC or Metalica


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

AC/DC or Metalica: Metallica

Are you on a laptop?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes i am

Why are you still awake?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Why are you still awake: Because I sleep 'till 2 in the afternoon

You want soda?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

No, I'd like some water though, but I'm too tired/lazy to go get it.

What is your dream job?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Lazy, what time is it there in Miami right now seriously?

No I dont want soda, dont drink it late at night because its bad for you.

Dream Job: Actor

Anyone watching commedy central right now.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

No. 

Where are you from?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Where are you from: Miami 8*D It's 3am lol

Have you ever been called a radical?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tecumseh, Ontario

Edit ~ No.

Are you crazy enough to believe that someone other than Jack Swagger will win the US title tonight?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes, yes I am. 

Who do you want to win the WWE Title match tonight?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Cena...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cena. Won't happen.

How many title changes do you think will happen tonight?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Anyone going to summerslam: probably not.


What do you hear at the moment?

Edit: Srsly wtf at these servers


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Four (US Title, Diva's Title, Intercontinental Title and ECW Title)

Who do you think will be Jericho's tag partner?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Im from Europe. The ladies love it when I talk in my language to them yay 

Damn 3 am and your still up. Your crazy Mel.

I want Cena to win.

Anyone going to summerslam


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm not. But I am going to Breaking Point 

What was the last wrestling show you went to?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

What was the last wrestling show you went to: Raw with K-fed 8*D

What do you hear at the moment?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Nitro in 1996 :lmao I really need to go to a WWE event. 

Edit: The T.V

Your favorite T.V match that has happened this year?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

MXC on my TV. 

EDIT: I dunno, I'm to tired to really think but off the top of my head, I enjoyed Edge/Morrison, Jericho/Rey and Punk/Morrison.

What kind of mood are you in right now?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've only been to a BCW show in my life. That's a local promotion, it had Sabu and a few other ECW guys there.

Last wrestling related event alltogether was right before WM 23. I saw CM Punk, Benoit and Carlito. They were there for a press conference. So I got to be in the same room as the current world heavyweight champion....kinda cool. Didn't meet him though.

EDIT ~ A good one.

What's the match at Night Of Champions you're least looking forward to?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

At the moment I hear my neighbors dog taking a piss outside.

Edit: Cm Punk vs Jeff Hardy

Are you scared of the dark?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Are you scared of the dark: Nope

Do you have pets?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes. Two cats and a dog.

If you could be any animal, what animal would you be?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Simba

Ever attended a Wrestlemania


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

A human being. That's really what we are... savages.

What's your favourite film of the first 5 years of this decade? 2000 to 2005


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Pyro™;7492865 said:


> A human being. That's really what we are... savages.
> 
> What's your favourite film of the first 5 years of this decade? 2000 to 2005


Yeah, We're fucking savages. I hate us.

What's your favourite film of the first 5 years of this decade? 2000 to 2005: Revenge Of The Sith 8*D

Do you need chapstick?  random... :side:


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> Yeah, We're fucking savages. I hate us.
> 
> What's your favourite film of the first 5 years of this decade? 2000 to 2005: Revenge Of The Sith 8*D
> 
> Do you need chapstick?  random... :side:


No chapstick needed for these perfect lips.

did you like any of the SAW movies


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can be a friend of anyone's as long as they behave themselves, but as a whole I loathe human beings. I have a conservative Christian view of the world so I tend to view people as rotten and in desperate need to help, but as long as people behave themselves around me I won't bother them. I'm not really any better lol. 

I haven't seen any of the SAW movies.

Are you a Dr. Pepper drinker?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Are you a Dr. Pepper drinker: Yes 8*D

Have you ever mixed Dr. Pepper and fruit punch? (if you haven't it's good )


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Really im going to have to try that.

Do you hate people.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I haven't tried Dr. Pepper and fruit juice. That sounds bizarre but if I ever buy some fruit punch I'll try to remember to try it.

Do I hate people? Yes, and no. I hate the behavioural pattern of human beings, however I was born into the same pattern as were the rest of us, so I can't really hate them as beings. 

What's your favourite fruit juice?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

What's your favourite fruit juice: Cranberry juice 

Ever been on an ambulance?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Dont have one.

Edit: On an ambulance, do you mean in an ambulance.

Why did you join this forum


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

To discuss wrestling.

Have you ever broke a bone?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Nah no broken bones for me. 

Have you ever made a scene in public? (Like have an outburst, argument, etc)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yes. I had a fight in 8th grade in the hallways . No one caught me though. 

Name one wrestler who you want to win a title tonight at Night of Champions?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Dolph Ziggler.

What time is it where you live?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

12:30 PM

Favorite passtime


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Favorite passtime: sleeping.

What were you doing 3 hours ago?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Sleeping

Who will win tonight: CM Punk or Jeff Hardy


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Jeff Hardy, by DQ. Or Punk by cheating, I cant decide. Either way, Punk walks out champion though.

Who do you want to win the World TItle match tonight?


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

CM Punk.

Who do you want to win in the IC title match?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Dolph 'the porn star' ziggler.

Who's Jericho's partner gonna be?


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

John Morrison

Will Orton retain tonight?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

No

Will Punk turn Heel tonight


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Well yeh, it'll go 'full blown' I think.

Do you have a lucky number? What is it?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

5. Because I was born on the fifth day of the fifth month at 5:55, which of course, is five 5s.

Do you like McDonalds?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah although I prefer BK

If you had a 100 dollars right now, what would be the first thing that you would purchase?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Tickets to the Papa Roach and Nickelback concert. 

What is your fave band?


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Oasis

Do you think that eventually, TNA could become serious competitors to WWE?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

I dont think they ever will.

Did anyone else like the Bash this year.


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, it was a good PPV, considering it's basically one of the fillers.

What was the last drink you consumed?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Water.

When's the last time you got rain?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It rained about 5 minutes ago.

Favorite gum?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Favorite gum: Eclipse.

What were you doing at 9am this morning?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I was asleep in my bed 8*D

What's the last thing you ate?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

What's the last thing you ate: Chicken and mashed potatoes.

Have you ever been hypnotized?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Nope, ;D

Do you like cake :hmm:


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Do you like cake: yes.. ice cream and cake 8*D

Do you know the ice cream and cake dance?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I do not. Should I?

An alien arrives at your doorstep, but has no name. What would you name him?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes you should 

An alien arrives at your doorstep, but has no name. What would you name him: Morris or Maury

Ever had a dream that when you woke up you were pissed because it wasn't real?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Yep, had a few of those.

What's the worst film you've seen?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Anything that has "Movie" in the title (i.e. Epic Movie, Disaster Movie)

Your favorite horror film?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

What's the worst film you've seen: An American Haunting. Only movie I've ever walked out of.

Your favorite horror film: Halloween.

Last movie you saw in theaters that you walked out of?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Never walked out in theaters. 

Last movie you saw in theaters?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Eh Star Wars Episode 2, but it was b/c my friend vomited. And I went back in then :hmm: Apart from that, never.

Edit: Harry Potter and the HBP

Favourite TV show as a child?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Angry Beavers

Last movie you saw in theaters?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Favourite TV show as a child: I'm gonna say Rugrats 8*D

Last movie you saw in theaters: HP6

Look in your garbage bin, what's the first thing you see?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

damn, you're reaching for questions at this point lol. don't feel like getting up to see, been runnin around an shit all day, lazy.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Chico's Mom's Dirty Panties.


Last time you got into a fight?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Last time you got into a fight: Uhh... 3-4 years ago?

Favorite radio station?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Eh last fight? Erm like a year ago, but it was on the football field so I don't count it as a proper fight. Before that it's been a while :hmm: Guess it proves I'm not a moron ;D

edit: wat erm; Beat I guess.
Favourite Author?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

GreenDay said:


> Chico's Mom's Dirty Panties.
> 
> 
> Last time you got into a fight?


haha keep her there for awhile, don't mind having the house to myself and your sister.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Lostfan said:


> Eh last fight? Erm like a year ago, but it was on the football field so I don't count it as a proper fight. Before that it's been a while :hmm: Guess it proves I'm not a moron ;D
> 
> edit: wat erm; Beat I guess.
> Favourite Author?


Favorite Author - dont got one

Favorite TV show


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That 70s Show

TV show you would never watch


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

:hmm: Ya know....close, owait , Lost. 

edit: eh idk if there's anything I'd definitely not watch. 

Have you ever got stitches? (for an injury)


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes.

Have you ever had a near death experience?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Have you ever got stitches: Nope.

Have you ever had a near death experience: Don't think so

Are you watching NOC tonight?


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Watching NOC - Yes.

What match are you looking most forward to tonight?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Yep. But I don't really remember it.

edit: Yes, and looking forward to Punk/Jeff for punk's awesomeness.

Favourite Superhero?


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Wolverine.

Fave Villain?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Venom.

Least favorite superhero


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Least favorite superhero: John Cena. 8*D

Least favorite PPV of the year so far?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> Least favorite superhero: John Cena. 8*D
> 
> Least favorite PPV of the year so far?


John Cena isnt a super hero. He is a GOD.

Least favorite ppv: Judgment Day

Ever stolen something?

Edit: here is a couple of Cena facts. 

Cena can strangle you with a cordless phone.
The real reson Hitler killed himself is because he found out Cena is Jewish
Cena once drowned a fish
Cena's daughter lost her virginity, Cena got it back.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

No, actually. heh. i'm a fucking angel.

Dream job?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Ever stolen something: yeah... :/

... 8*D

Dream job: Being me 8*D

Do you believe in God?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> Ever stolen something: yeah... :/
> 
> ... 8*D
> 
> Do you believe in God?


What did you steal, besides Lostfans heart lol.

Of course I believe in GOD. He is fighting HHH and Orton tonight.

Do you believe in 2012 end of the world thingy.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

:hmm: being you is a job? Ocool.

No; I like to think I have a brain. 8*D @ the end of the world awful theory.

Which two people would you like to see put in a fight to the death?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

V1 Dante said:


> What did you steal, besides Lostfans heart lol.


I didn't steal his heart. I stole his freedom.

Which two people would you like to see put in a fight to the death: death vs. god

Are you hungry?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

forrest griffin and chuck liddel woooooo

Ever been high?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Favourite breed of dog: Shiba Inu! 8*D










lol servers.


Cats or dogs?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes, due to a fucked up chemistry experiment. But no apart from that, my only drug is competition alcohol.

Favourite breed of dog?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Anything thats small so it cant attack me.

When did you start watching pro wrestling


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Dogs by far. Cats are fucking evil.

Erm started watching ages ago, during attitude era. 

Who's your favourite actor?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

John Cena 

Least favorite actor


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Who's your favourite actor: Lassie

Least favorite actor: Dunno

Favorite animated movie?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

The Lion King

got any weird habbits


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

got any weird habbits: I drink a lot of Gingerale.

Best time you started a slow clap in a movie theater?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> got any weird habbits: I drink a lot of Gingerale.
> 
> Best time you started a slow clap in a movie theater?


Never did that but my at the time gf did yell out Can you smell what Rock is cooking in the middle of a movie theatre lol.

I have never tried Gingerale, any good or is it just addicting.

Ever go to any raves


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Nope.

Who'd win in a fight, a pirate or a ninja?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Pirate.

Anyone believe in aliens/UFO


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ginger ale's good stuff, when i was a kid i used to drink it mixed with grenadine all the time, i guess that's pretty much a shirley temple. no raves, ninja would win, and there's probably something out there

are u watching night of champions?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

No, doesnt look that good of a show.

Ever gone to Vegas


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Nope, never gone to Vegas. 

Do you hate spiders?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

WITH A PASSION

Ever been to another continent?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

No, I haven't been to another continent. 

Have you been to Canada?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

yea i been

night of champions any good?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Average enough. Punk cut a fucking great promo, 6 man was fun and triple threat was good but booked awfully.

Favourite holiday destination?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Favourite holiday destination: Dunno

Your thoughts on NOC?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Spain.

Your thoughts on Jeff "I have no mic skills, I am a spot monkey, I do drugs" Hardy winning the title? :side:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Did not lol. :lmao will lol @ srs reactions in wwe section.
It was awful but I'll get over it. 

Opinion on Punk's reign as champ?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

worst thing to happen in the WWE in a long time. ;D

Opinion of LostFan? :hmm:


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> Spain.
> 
> Your thoughts on Jeff "I have no mic skills, I am a spot monkey, I do drugs" Hardy winning the title? :side:


my opinion -  mother fucker

CM Punk had a good reign but lost alot so it was ok for me.

your thoughts on Night of Champions ppv.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

WWF said:


> worst thing to happen in the WWE in a long time. ;D
> 
> Opinion of LostFan? :hmm:


Lostfan is super super amazing.

NOC was average. Some good some bad, some ...weird weird booking lol.

Eh question..erm? 

Favourite season?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Winter


thoughts on Big Show being the partner?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

thoughts on Big Show being the partner: lmfao.

thoughts on Big Show's attire tonight?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

he looked amazing. (srs btw)

WIll jeff's reign last past Summerslam?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Hopefully not

Thoughts on Orton pinning a god tonight.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Cena should have won.

Are you happy with Hardy taking the title?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

No I am not happy at all but hopefully his reign will be better than we all think it will.

What was your favorite match at NOC


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Orton vs. Cena vs. Triple H

If you could change one result at NOC what would it be?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

I would let Punk win.

Should Mark Henry get a title shot.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

A world title match? Sure, but not at Summerslam. The fans really love him and he's already got a win over Orton. 

What is your fave title design in WWE ever?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Chop my balls of but ill say it. My favorite design is the ECW championship. If only that belt was gold.

Favorite current champion in WWE


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Christian. Only title change I really liked tonight.


Excited about Shaq tomorrow?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

No, whats Shaq doing tomorow?

Whats your favorite brand


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Whats your favorite brand: Smackdown.

Last time you hurt yourself by accident?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

I fell of my motorcycle when I was going too fast on an exist on a free way a couple of months ago. 

Ever almost drowned swimming.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

V1 Dante said:


> I fell of my motorcycle when I was going too fast on an exist on a free way a couple of months ago.




But you're okay now right? ^______^

Ever almost drowned swimming: No, but I've almost drowned in the shower before... :hmm:

Not sure how that makes sense...

Last time you lied?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Hmm, I dunno, probably not too long ago but I dont remember. 

Do you like Cheese?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> But you're okay now right? ^______^
> 
> Ever almost drowned swimming: No, but I've almost drowned in the shower before... :hmm:
> 
> ...


Well I took a sharp turn at about 80 miles per hour and went flying in the grass luckly. Luckly I was wearing that body suit because if I wasnt I could have been fucked up bad. But yea im ok now thank you, you worried about your cupcake Mel 

How do you almost drown in the shower like plzz tell me. Im trying to figure out how but I got no idea.

Last time I lied, I dont remember. A big lie or a small lie what do you mean.

Edit: dont like cheese

Got any embarresing moments you want to share.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

V1 Dante said:


> How do you almost drown in the shower like plzz tell me. Im trying to figure out how but I got no idea.


Honestly, your guess is as good as mine.

Got any embarresing moments you want to share: Can't really think of anything tbh.

What were you doing an hour ago? (I'm running out of ideas for questions)


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

I was watching TV, what about you.

I think I know how you almost drowned in the shower.

Summer or Winter.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

V1 Dante said:


> I was watching TV, what about you.
> 
> I think I know how you almost drowned in the shower.


Uhh playing survivor most likely... 

What's your theory?

Summer or Winter: winter

Ever been stabbed?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> Uhh playing survivor most likely...
> 
> What's your theory?
> 
> ...


Whats survivor?

Well here is a few theories, tell me if im close on any of them.

- you were thinking about me and you forgot how to breathe.
- you were drunk
- you wanted to kill yourself
- CM Punk lost to Jeff Hardy so you thought no point in living.

So which one is it, plzz say 1 

I have never been stabbed, but I did get shot at. 

Ever been shot?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

V1 Dante said:


> Well here is a few theories, tell me if im close on any of them.
> 
> - you were thinking about me and you forgot how to breathe.
> - you were drunk
> ...


The last three are close to impossible. So 8*D

You were shot? Wtf?

Ever been shot: No. :/

Ever set anything on fire?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> The last three are close to impossible. So 8*D
> 
> You were shot? Wtf?
> 
> ...


Wait so yay you were thinking about me. You just made my night cupcake 8*D

Yea I got shot at but the bullet missed my head by a few inches. Thats why im glad I left fucking Europe lol.

I almost set my friends dickie on fire. He was taking a piss and I came in with a lighter and some spray and boom almost got him hahaha.

Do you like evanescence.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

8*D

Do you like evanescence: I like a few songs, but that's it really.

Where are you from? :side:


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Ahhh only a few songs lol.

Im from Europe but il tease you with which part of Europe 

Do you have any regrets.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

You tease 

Do you have any regrets: Sure, who doesn't?

What's in your wallet?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Lots of recits, a debit card, a few gift cards and some change.

Do you have anything planned for tomorrow?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> You tease
> 
> Do you have any regrets: Sure, who doesn't?
> 
> What's in your wallet?


Sorry cupcake, How about if I say something to you on my language instead 

Dont have any regrets because you cant change the past. Thats how I live anyways lol.

Edit: Yes im going camping tomorow.

Money is in my wallet.

Burger King or Mcdonalds (tough one)


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Plz do, I'm good with languages 8*D

Burger King or Mcdonalds: Burger King because they have a value meal in the morning.

Have you ever heard of the restaurant "5 guys"?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> Plz do, I'm good with languages 8*D
> 
> Burger King or Mcdonalds: Burger King because they have a value meal in the morning.
> 
> Have you ever heard of the restaurant "5 guys"?


Ok lets see how good you really are. 
Sta ima mala, svica li ti se moj jezik. Hoces li da doces u moj krevet sada 

I have never heard of that Restaurant. 

Have you ever been to Santa Monica.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

V1 Dante said:


> Ok lets see how good you really are.
> Sta ima mala, svica li ti se moj jezik. Hoces li da doces u moj krevet sada
> 
> I have never heard of that Restaurant.


Tbh, I had to google that. I came up with something and then I translated it.

That last sentence...

Part of it didn't come up... But I think I know what was missing. 

I giggled 8*D

Have you ever been to Santa Monica: No 

Do you prefer to work in the morning or at night?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> Tbh, I had to google that. I came up with something and then I translated it.
> 
> That last sentence...
> 
> ...


So than do you like my language lol. Well im still waiting for the answer on the last sentence cupcake. You wana hear some more 
And plus you used Google so that doesnt count because you said you were good with languages.

Really, you gota go to Santa Monica its a beautiful place.

I prefer working mornings so you can chill at night.

bruce Lee or Jackie Chan


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Well... that's an answer for me to know and for you to find out 8*D

bruce Lee or Jackie Chan: Bruce Lee!

Thoughts on death metal?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> Well... that's an answer for me to know and for you to find out 8*D
> 
> bruce Lee or Jackie Chan: Bruce Lee!
> 
> Thoughts on death metal?


Ooooo well than I cant wait to find out, just be gentle ok cupcake 8*D 

I dont like death metal. I like to hear the singers voices when they sing.

Ever got a song dedicated to you by an angry ex lol.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Ever got a song dedicated to you by an angry ex lol: *facepalms* yes lmao

If you could choose they way you die... How would you die?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> Ever got a song dedicated to you by an angry ex lol: *facepalms* yes lmao
> 
> If you could choose they way you die... How would you die?


O what song was dedicated to you lol. One of my ex's dedicated "Hope it Give you hell" to me hahahaha.

I would die by doing something crazy.

Got any funny jokes.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

"A Great Day For Freedom - Pink Floyd" Just the first couple lyrics though.

Got any funny jokes: KNOCK KNOCK 8*D

Oh that's a no.

Thoughts on your handwriting?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Pfff my funny jokes are bettah lol. What did you do when you found out you got a song dedicated to you by ur ex lol.

I hate my handwriting but other people say that its good.

Im sleepy so will you tell me a bed time story.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't know... I probably facepalmed and then felt bad.

Well... I'd have to type the story and that will take forever.

Last thing you ate?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> I don't know... I probably facepalmed and then felt bad.
> 
> Well... I'd have to type the story and that will take forever.
> 
> Last thing you ate?


I felt bad aswell lol.

I ate some home made french fries.

Anyways im going to sleep now so goodnight Mel, do I get an e kiss before I got to sleep 
Got a new nickname for you on my language, il tell you later though lol.
Goodnight everyone else aswell hope you enjoyed NOC.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

V1 Dante said:


> I felt bad aswell lol.
> 
> I ate some home made french fries.
> 
> ...


on the cheek 8*D

g'night!

Thoughts on prequel trilogy of Star Wars?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Return of the Sith was great, the other two weren't that good.

How much legal punishment do you think the WWE should suffer for hooking thousands of impressionable kids into drug use through their complete glorification of Jeff Hardy's horrid life?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

How much legal punishment do you think the WWE should suffer for hooking thousands of impressionable kids into drug use through their complete glorification of Jeff Hardy's horrid life: 

I think the worst punishment will be if Jeff just leaves. I'D FUCKING LOL.

How would you feel if Jeff Hardy leaves the company tomorrow?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd be incredibly happy, that no talent fuckwit doesn't deserve a job in the wrestling business. I could literally take wrestling lessons for a month and be better than Jeff Hardy, that's how bad he is.

If you saw Jeff Hardy, would you tell him how much of an asshole he is for repeatedly embarassing a company that's given him more priviledges than any company ever should to a disobedient, lazy employee?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I'd prob just ask for an autograph since it'd be my first time meeting a wrestler honestly, lol. 

Do you think the promo Punk cut at NOC was the best of his career?


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

I've only followed him since he joined WWE so I can't say for sure, although it was amazing.

Will you be re-watching NoC any time soon?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well it's the promo that made me start marking for him so maybe. I guess I'll say yes. I think the Raven one is just as good, but because that's the Indies, I didn't get as attached to it because it's meaningless. And yes, I know this avatar I have is Punk in ROH but come on, you know this look is better than the one he uses in WWE.

How fast do you think Punk will go back to being a midcarder now that I've inadvertantly cursed him by becoming a fan?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

He won't for a long time, I know ur mad, but don't get silly now the man still is gonna be one of the future big stars of the company. He's been too damn successful for them to just stop pushing him.

Best match of NOC?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's not silly, everybody I like has their career turned to shit. JBL, Kennedy used to be bigger than Punk by far before Punk won the MITB and he went down, Christian is in midcard hell on ECW, Jericho dropped from being world champion twice on Raw to being a midcarder. It's like the WWE just wants to piss me off directly.

The WWE title match. Nice job putting the IC title and Divas title over that too.

Worst match at NOC?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Difference between Kennedy and Punk is Punk's already had a career guys would kill for, hasn't been injured, and won't have a drug violation. Therefore they'd have to job him out to Funaki or something for him to have his career turn to shit considering his career has already been successful. 

Worst match was prob the divas title match but I still need to rewatch the PPV. 

Do you think HBK will return come Summerslam?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well they can't take the fact that he was world champion away from him but he won't touch it again for a long time, thus the WWE is denying me any enjoyment of actually experiencing the reigns as they were happening.

I guess I'll say yes even though I have my doubts. It seems like a convenient time to return but he may just want to not come back.

Have you ever seen Clerks? (It's a must see movie, one of the best comedies of all time)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

So all it took was a Jeff Hardy loss for you to say Punk won't touch it again regardless of you even saying he's gonna have a good amount of title reigns? I'll remember that post when Punk wins it back soon cause you know thats just the madness talking, lol. 

And I've never fully seen the Clerks movie. Everytime I start to watch it I never finish. 

Who will take the WWE title off of Orton?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He'll hold it again some time but it won't be this year. He had his MITB reign, and like last time, they booked him like a jobber. Only difference is now he had some mic time, but that won't matter. They buried a reign that had the potential to turn him into the biggest heel in the WWE. Jeff is invincible, due to Michael Hayes drunken Hardy bias, which is well known. I mean fuck, Jeff has kicked out of Punk's finisher TWICE now, and one of them was after a ladder match with Edge. He's turning into Cena now.

Triple H

Who will be the next non former world champion to win the world title?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Main reason Punk will get it back this year is because who is Jeff gonna feud with besides Punk right now? Dolph is not getting into the main event yet, Jericho has his own thing going on with the tag titles, Edge is out and gonna turn face. Unless Jeff is gonna do a bunch of babyface vs babyface feud he's not holding on to it long and he's gonna drop it back to Punk. But w/e to each of their own. 

John Morrison probably. 

Top 3 promos of the year so far have been?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They'll find something. I wouldn't be surprised if they just abruptly turned Morrison back to heel to face Jeff, or he could drop it to Taker and Taker is not heel or face. 

1 ~ Jericho embarasses Edge after his injury update on SmackDown!

2 ~ CM Punk's drug free America promo last night 

3 ~ I really don't remember.....

Better mic worker, Punk or Jericho?


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

1. Michaels on Smackdown - Heaven and Earth
2. Jericho on Flair
3. Edge on RAW - Failure Turtles


EDIT: Jericho.. Punk isn't even close.

Which Jeff Hardy's title win you enjoyed most?.. lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bah, I wanted Mak to answer that, I knew what you'd say. Oh well.

However you are correct.

The one where he lost it in 2 minutes. 

Which is your favourite world (not WWE, exclusively world) title reign of all time?


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

^ He can answer that if he wants.. But i'm not saying Punk is bad on mic. He's good but Jericho is just on another level.

Benoit in 2004.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah I know, Jericho constantly cuts the best promos in the company.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

It's really tough cause it's closer than some people realize since you said mic *skills* but to give an unbiased answer it's Jericho since Jericho has amazing babyface mic work too. 

Your favorite match this year is?


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Undertaker/Michaels

Your least Fav Match this year?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The "ladder match" that happened on Impact between Homicide and I think it was Doug Williams not sure. Just remember that was like the shortest ladder match ever just a total waste of a ladder match. 

Favorite Kennedy moment is?


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Money in the Bank Win of course. 

Favorite CM Punk moment in WWE?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL, why is that your favourite? Shouldn't you HATE that moment? I know I did. That's embarassing.

Beating Jeff Hardy for the WHC with MITB, or the promo last night.

Favourite Shawn Michaels moment?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Favourite HBK moment would have to be his return match with Triple H @ 2002's edition of Summerslam. 4 years off, and he comes back like it was just yesterday.

The first wrestler who got you hooked on the product


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The very first one would be the phenom known as the Undertaker back in 1990 or 1991.

Your current favourite wrestler?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Shawn Michaels, hands down. The perfect, complete package.

Who was at fault in the screwjob?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bret

What 1 current wrestler do you wish would leave and never come back?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hornswoggle.

Most anticipated return/debut of a wrestler?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ummm Chris Masters? I really don't keep up with whos returning or debuting

Favorite PPV of the year


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

I liked No Way Out 2009 it was great

Favourite Chris Jericho match so far in 2009


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

vs Rey Rey at The Bash

when do you think Morrison will win his first world title?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*2010*

*Who's the Next WWE champion ?*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Never. Hopefully

Do you like Y2J new partner?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Big Show wasn't a bad choice.


Your thoughts on Christian winning the ECW title.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

He should be moved to Smackdown.

Jeff Hardy winning the World Title?


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Neutral.. Happy that he will be focus of the show again, but sad that he's going to stuck with the likes of Kozlov and Abraham Washington..

^ Very Happy with Jeff. He's the most over man and deserves to hold the big one.

Next Year's MiTB Winner?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Obviously the right decision, good match up w/ dreamer too. Move onto Regal or Benjamin now tho.

Ted Dibiase imo. :hmm: If not him, Morrison.

Gonna watch Raw tonight?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yes

Do you want Jeff to stay in the WWE ?*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Medo said:


> *Yes
> 
> Do you want Jeff to stay in the WWE ?*


No. I really hope he goes. Send him off anyway possible. If he wasn't so over and have a million little kids supporting him, he would never have won the title.


Predict a guest host for Raw next week


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes. He's the biggest face on SD

EDIT: Freddy Krueger

Favorite Mickie James Match?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Mickie/Trish WM 22.

Fave CM Punk match?


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

vs Kennedy 3 weeks before WM 23 at Smackdown.. Kennedy won clean. (Yes..lol)

Favorite Jim Ross Quote?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Baw Gawd!

Favorite Michael Cole moment or quote


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Being raped by Heidenreich (Spl)

Fave South Park episode?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Imagination Land.

Do you have any unique/unusual skills?


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes.. I'm ambidextrous. Can use both feet and both hands.

Which celeb you would have sex with? lol


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Emma Stone.


Favorite fruit? (I'm running out of questions)


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Banana.

What colour hair do you have?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

What colour hair do you have: I'm brunette.

Did you sleep well? :hmm:


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Very well.

What time did you go to sleep last night?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

What time did you go to sleep last night: 4:30am... around that time. 8*D

What did you eat for breakfast?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Sausage and egg McMuffin 

Where was the last holiday destination you went to?


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

A bowl of Rice Krispies.

EDIT: Barcelona, 2 years ago.

Are you a confident person?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> What colour hair do you have: I'm brunette.
> 
> Did you sleep well? :hmm:


I like brunettes 

Fuck yea im a confident person lol.

Excited for summer being almost over?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Excited for summer being almost over: I guess so.

Last time you were late?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Im never late.

Any big plans for this year?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Any big plans for this year: To not be lazy... :side:

How was your weekend?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Thats a good plan, its gona be tough.

My weekened was great.

PS3 or Xbox 360


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

PS3 or Xbox 360: PS3

Weirdest dream you've had?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Getting beat up with Spiderman in the sewers by Venom. I had stranger but this one came to mind first.

Weirdest conversation topic you ever had?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Jesus vs Predator in a fight. Lasted over an hour :hmm:. Not sure what started it. Jesus had the walking on water thing, predator kinda owns tho.

Who would win, Jesus or Predator? (no offense meant to anyone and all that lol)


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Who would win, jesus or predator: Probably Jesus.

How would you feel if there was an uncharted island with dinosaurs in it? :hmm:


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Terrified, because of the horrible movies that would come.

How would you feel if someone came through your chimney during Christmas?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Weirdest topic ever. my at the time girlfriend asked me does it hurt when a buy gets a bonner, than she once talked about what if her tampons get stuck in there will she die lol. Yes shes not that smart lol.

^^^^ I would shoot them.

funnest thing you have done this week(besides sex for some of you).


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That would be pretty awesome. Makes this world more interesting

EDIT- Funnest Thing- Gone to Court.


How many songs you have on your iPod/Mp3


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

> Who would win, jesus or predator: Probably Jesus.


;_; 

Erm, Dinosaurs are pretty super, so I'd feel like that would be fine, as long as I wasn't on said island. :hmm:


Edit: too many questions, idk off hand re: MP3, also Santa comes at that time so I'd be happy.
edit 2: I misread funnest as funniest and thought the question was weird ;D

Have you ever been horse riding?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Right now, 5 thousand, 3 hundred and twenty eight.

How many video game systems do you own?

EDIT ~ Fucking hell, I knew that was going to happen. Every damn time. 

No.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

How many video game systems do you own: I only count my PS2.

Your thoughts on Daft Punk?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Pyro™;7499557 said:


> Right now, 5 thousand, 3 hundred and twenty eight.
> 
> How many video game systems do you own?
> 
> ...


2 systems

Edit- Only heard one song by Daft Punk.


Least favorite video game you purchased?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

6 ;D

edit:

daft punk own. 

lease favourite? erm...idk :/

Favourite video game?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Anything related to Ratchet and Clank.

Most overrated video game you played?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

No Mercy

Edit: That was for Lostfans question. As for the question above Halo for me. 

Your thoughts on star ratings?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

nba 2k7-8, pay no attention to ratings

pillows or bed


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

pillows or bed: Both 8*D

Your thought's on Indiana Jones #4?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't care, never seen the series.

Favourite drink?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Sprite

Have you ever smoked or drank alcohol?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Favourite drink: Gingerale 8*D

Edit: Have you ever smoked or drank alcohol: I've smoked before but I've never drank alcohol. Both are stupid. Which is why I don't do either now.

Favorite song atm?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Sprite
> 
> Have you ever smoked or drank alcohol?


Nope. Don't plan on it either.

EDIT- favorite song atm: Fuel- Not This Time


Favorite European Band or Music act


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Iron Maiden but European Metal is by and large better than American so there's a lot. Nothing tops Iron Maiden though.

Favourite DVD?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Favourite DVD: There are way too many. :lmao

Are you hungry?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm fucking starving :|

What time is it where you are right now?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

2:10...even though this forum's time says 2:12, weird.

What's your favourite snack?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

What time is it where you are right now: 2:10pm

What's your favourite snack: Anything really.

Thoughts on Jim Carrey's career?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Better than mine non existent one ;D.

Thoughts on a spiderman musical?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Thoughts on a spiderman musical: I would watch, and like to be in it 8*D

Did you take out the garbage today?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

w a t. 

edit: nope 


Is there a particular genre of music you like over others?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Metal

Favourite style of comedy?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Is their a particular genre of music you like over others: Not really but if I had to choose I'd say Classical music.

Edit: Favourite style of comedy: Sketch Comedy. And anything satirical.

Are you a good person?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

TBD

Can you break the code?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Yep, I surely am.

Last thing you watched on tv?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Full House 

Favorite documentary?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Manday Night Wars

AWA or UWF?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

AWA

anybody else try p90x lol.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Well I haven't ;D

Do you like strawberries? :hmm:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes


Do you like sushi?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Not really.

Whats your dream vacation.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Whats your dream vacation: Anywhere that's not Miami lol

What did you do today?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Miami would probably lots of fun, well for me atleast lol.

I did alot of stuff today.

What did you do for your last birthday.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

What did you do for your last birthday: I was treated to a nice dinner at red lobster 8*D

Last time you were sick?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Im to awesome to get sick lol. Na it was a couple of months ago I think.

How many people do you think John "GOD" Cena can perform the FU on at the same time.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Over 9000

Name on person cooler than Will Smith.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Batman

Favorite character from That 70's show.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Favorite character from That 70's show: don't got one

your thoughts on movie trilogies?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

They can be good if they have a good story.

Is anyone going to watch that new movie "The collector"


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't know anything about it. :$

Do you think Night Of Champions was an epic fail?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

No, I liked it.

WWE or UFC


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

WWE but I like UFC too.

WWE or TNA?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

WWE

Do you want the Cruiserweight Championship to come back?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

No, they have more then enough titles now and it wouldnt be defended regularly.

Do you like DDP?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes.

Your thoughts if Jeff Hardy really leaves.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

bye

where's waldo?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Idk? 

Do You Like Mickie being Divas Champ?


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

No. Kelly Kelly deserves to hold the belt.

What do you think about Michelle McCool's ring skills??


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Not bad.

What did you think about the film "Road Trip"?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

What did you think about the film "Road Trip": It was okay. Nothing special though.

Your thoughts on Non-American films?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

I like them sometimes.

Who would win in a real fight Shaq or Big Show or me


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Big Show

who would win in a MMA match.. Undertaker or Kurt Angle?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

who would win in a MMA match.. Undertaker or Kurt Angle: Undertaker because he has magical powers.

Favorite song to dance to?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Right round - Flo Rida, and Womanizer - Britney spears

Horror movies or Comedy movies


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Horror movies or Comedy movies: I love both.

Last thing you broke?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

A glass full of water accidentaly.

Is Michael Cole gay?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Is Michael Cole gay: He said thank you to Heidenreich.. So I assume yes.

How hard did you laugh when Michael Cole said "Boomshaqalaka" tonight?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Almost as hard as when I listen to a Jeff Hardy promo.

Jeff hardy or Matt Hardy


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Jeff hardy or Matt Hardy: Matt lol

Favorite movie from the 90's?


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Army of Darkness

Rhodes or DiBiase


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Rhodes or DiBiase: DiBiase.

Legacy or Hart Dynasty?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Favorite movie of the 90's: The Crow(greatest movie of all time)

Rhodes

Heart Dynasty

does Orton use too much baby oil.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes.

Favorite nWo Member?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Favorite nWo Member: Don't have one.

Of the 4 WWE shows, which has the best theme song?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Raw. I love Papa Roach.

What is your favorite soda pop?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

ECW, but I havent seen ECW in a few years lol.

EDIT: Pepsi

Does Cody Rhodes know what knee pads are?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Does Cody Rhodes know what knee pads are: Probably not. O wel.

Concert you would like to see?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Well im going to a slipknot concert august 26 and I have been wanting to see them yay.

The Marine or 12 rounds


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Arent they the same movie? 

Do you like Kane?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Do you like Kane: Yeah... He's not interesting anymore tho :/

First Christmas that you remember?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes i like Kane.

And no they are not the same movie. It has a different name and a different bad guy lol.

Edit: last christmas I remember was last year.

Sting or Undertaker


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Sting or Undertaker: Undertaker.

Name an album that you think is perfect.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

There isnt a perfect album

Favorite Chuck Norris joke.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

There are no Chuck Norris jokes, only Chuck Norris facts :side:

Who would win, Chuck Norris or John Cena?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

King Rated-R™ said:


> There are no Chuck Norris jokes, only Chuck Norris facts :side:
> 
> Who would win, Chuck Norris or John Cena?


WTF is wrong with you now im going to be thinking about who would win all night. 

Well since Cena is a god and Chuck noriss created god than I gues Chuck Norris but im not sure.

What Cellphone do you have


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

What Cellphone do you have: Samsung Sync

Last time you were confused? :hmm:


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Whenever I post lol.

HHH or Hulk Hogan (running out of questions)


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

HHH or Hulk Hogan: Ugh I wouldn't want to choose at all, but I'd go with Trips.

Name one item from your childhood that you'll never get rid of.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

My golds gym pass lol.

Favorite video game.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Favorite video game: Star Wars: Battlefront I and II.

Are you dealing with any dilemmas atm?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yes, should I go to sleep or shave.

Goodnight Mel sweet dreams , dont miss me too much. goodnight everyone else aswell.

did you hate high school.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

no I liked it.

Do you have a job.


----------



## azza (Oct 6, 2006)

yes, Games Developer.

Where is the weirdest place you've had sex? (if you're a virgin, please state)


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Girlfriend's house. (not weird in general, but it was so scary since we were young and her parents were at home, lol). 

who would you bang? Kim Kardashian or Megan Fox (don't say both)


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Kim Kardashian

Would you ever go on Big Brother?


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

No. I hate publicity. 

Your favorite tv show of the 80's?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Only Fools & Horses.

Fave day of the week?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Sunday

Have you ever played paintball before?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

No, I haven't played paintball.

Have you ever played lazer tag?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Yes.

When was the last time you went to the beach.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

January 2008 

What was the last junk food you ate?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Packet of crisps ;D

Favourite Book?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Princess Bride

Favorite tv show


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That '70s show

Favorite music album


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's a tough one...if I can pick a live album, then it's not, but if it's studio only, then it would be difficult. Favourite musical album, any form period, is Rock In Rio by Iron Maiden. Mostly the best songs they've ever done (for the time it was released) all compiled into a big live album and performed at a giant venue with perfect vocal and musical execution. Great showmanship. I have the album and the DVD of the album.

Favourite game (obviously based on things you've seen) out of all the games yet to be released?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

God of War.

Ever fainted.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Ever fainted: Almost did today.

Your thoughts on Boomshaqalaka?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

lol how did you almost faint Mel?

I thought he did a good job.

Who do you want to win at Summerslam. Cena or Orton.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

err... I was in the middle of nowhere and I didn't eat anything... and I started acting weird and idk what happened. We found a walgreens and bought ritz which my friend stuffed me with.

Who do you want to win at Summerslam. Cena or Orton: Cena lol

Favorite song to sing to?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> err... I was in the middle of nowhere and I didn't eat anything... and I started acting weird and idk what happened. We found a walgreens and bought ritz which my friend stuffed me with.
> 
> Who do you want to win at Summerslam. Cena or Orton: Cena lol
> 
> Favorite song to sing to?


Wow I hope your feeling better now.

Favorite song to sing to: Love Games by lady gaga lol.

Favorite Wrestlemania of the past 5 years.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Favorite Wrestlemania of the past 5 years: Dunno :hmm:

Ever sneaked out of your house at night when you were younger?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

No, but I sneaked my gf out during broad daylight

Ever shoplifted?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

No.

Favorite place to go on a date?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Favorite place to go on a date: Anywhere really :hmm:

Do you wish upon a star? (8*D)


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

No, I use wishing wells.


Favorite restaurant.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Dont really got a favorite one.

What are you afraid of?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Death

A wrestler you didn't like before 2009 but you do now?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Cena.

Favorite Red Power Ranger. I will let you pick one of these


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Probably the one with the star on his mask because he has a lightsaber looking thing. 8*D

Are you tired?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The original one, lol. 

Edit: Yes I' am

If there was one food you could eat everyday for the rest of your life what would it be?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

If there was one food you could eat everyday for the rest of your life what would it be: That's hard to choose since I love so many foods 

Have you ever fallen asleep standing?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Is that even possible lol.

Are Spongebob and Patrick gay?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Are Spongebob and Patrick gay: Yes they are extremely happy, especially when they are together in their underwear 8*D

Do you feel sore? :hmm:


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes I do, you made me really sore today 8*D

Who is your favorite female singer.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Who is your favorite female singer: On pure singing ability? La Lupe, the queen of latin soul. After her, would be Chibi from The Birthday Massacre, because she's from one of my favorite bands.

Favorite anime?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

I dont have a favorite one.

Who would win in a fight. Chuck Norris or Bruce Willis from Die Hard.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Who would win in a fight. Chuck Norris or Bruce Willis from Die Hard: John McClane is pretty badass and I prefer him moar. 8*D

Watching anything on television now?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

^^^^ But its Chuck Norris???

Yes they are showing Van Helsing right now.

Do you remember Mcgayver tv show.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Do you remember Mcgayver tv show: Yeah, used to watch all the re-runs at night and the random marathons lol

Was there ever a movie that you wish you could have changed the ending?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yes the Mist, the ending just left me feeling bad.

Got any tatoos


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Got any tatoos: Nope :hmm:

Any talents?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes alot of talents 

Ever backstabbed a friend.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Ever backstabbed a friend: Never.

What's outside your window?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Outside my window: seriously my neighorbs are growing weed in their backyard I can actually see some small plants of it lol.

Ever been backstabbed by a friend.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Lol, My neighbors of where I used to live were the same. :lmao

Ever been backstabbed by a friend: Kind of :/

Last time you wrote a letter?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> Lol, My neighbors of where I used to live were the same. :lmao
> 
> Ever been backstabbed by a friend: Kind of :/
> 
> Last time you wrote a letter?


Really how did you kind of get backstabbed???

Can you spell the last name of the governor of California without cheating?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, My so called best friend at the time talked a lot of shit about me. 
But, only dumbasses believed her so I didn't really care.

Can you spell the last name of the governor of California without cheating: Schwarzenggar? 

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie roll pop?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> Well, My so called best friend at the time talked a lot of shit about me.
> But, only dumbasses believed her so I didn't really care.
> 
> Can you spell the last name of the governor of California without cheating: Schwarzenggar?
> ...


A bunch of licks.

Wow thats pretty messed up but its nothing compared to how I got backstabbed lol. Why did she do that to you.

Favorite music station on the radio.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Probably not. I pretty much ignored everyone and made it less dramatic.

Favorite music station on the radio: The old 94.9 Zeta... will always be my favorite because there will never be any better. 

Favorite movie trilogy?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> Probably not. I pretty much ignored everyone and made it less dramatic.
> 
> Favorite music station on the radio: The old 94.9 Zeta... will always be my favorite because there will never be any better.
> 
> Favorite movie trilogy?


Listen to mine. There was a party but I had to work. I came there around 1 am and I found my at the time girlfriend and my best friend screwing. Their excuse was they were drunk. 

I always liked the Blade trilogy fr some reason.

What are you watching right now.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

HHH birthday bash on youtube

do you watch porn?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

What are you watching right now: You at your computer 

do you watch porn: erm no... unless you count the movie Bruno as porn :hmm:

Something that makes you laugh a lot?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

O watching me, well do you like what your seing so far 

The movie Dodgeball makes me laugh always.

Ever lied to your parents.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

8*D

Ever lied to your parents: White lies, but they weren't often.

Song that you can easily relate to?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

There are alot of songs I can relate to, I love using music to express how I feel. Like for example the lyrics to the song Never Enough have alot of meaning to me. What about you Mel?

Whats one thing you want to do before you die?


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

apologize to Jesus for every sins i've committed.

are you religious?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

I feel like the song Nevermind by The Birthday Massacre describes many things... I'm leaving that vague on purpose.

Whats one thing you want to do before you die: Write a will in the form of a story :hmm:

Edit: are you religious: Nope.

Favorite System Of A Down Album?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Im not very religious.

Fav System of a Down album: Every one of them.

got any brothers or sisters?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

got any brothers or sisters: Yeah I got a half-brother and half-sister.

Ever painted a house? (random i know lol)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, it was some old lay's house. 'Twas a charity thing, I believe.

Favorite shoe company?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Well I dont really have a favorite shoe company so I cant comment. 

Are you easily bored.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Are you easily bored: Sometimes.

Language you'd like to learn to speak?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Hmmmm I dont know, I already know a few languages so thats enough for me.

Do you have a name for your car. Mine is called Jessica no joke lol.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Do you have a name for your car: When I get my car I'm gonna name it Billy Joel :hmm:

Is there something in the corner of your room?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

My martial arts rewards lol 

Are you texting with anyone right now???


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Are you texting with anyone right now: No :side:

:hmm:

Are you waiting for something?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Kind of 

You sleepy


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

You sleepy: Pretty sleepy :/

Are you ready to knock out? :hmm:


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Yep just about.

Funnest thing you have done today.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, I bought a magazine with a God of War III article in it. 8*D But that was yesterday...it's 4 in the morning here.

Have you been following God of War III? (If you haven't, you need to kill yourself...or start paying attention. This is the definitive game for the new generation systems)


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Funnest thing you have done today: I went on an adventure today :hmm:

Have you been following God of War III: Yeah.. I have.. Sort of. :/

Any plans for tomorrow?


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Nope. :hmm:

How often do you use :hmm:?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not one time in my life have I used it yet.



> Have you been following God of War III: Yeah.. I have.. Sort of. :/


Have you seen the official E3 demo? I'd be more than happy to link you to the awesomeness if you haven't gotten the opportunity to be priviledged enough to see it.

Are you annoyed that this otherwise awesome smiley 8*D is clearly not transparent like the other avatars on this site?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

How often do you use :hmm:? I try to use it every post I make :hmm:

Lol yeah, I saw it 

Are you annoyed that this otherwise awesome smiley 8*D is clearly not transparent like the other avatars on this site? Yeah, I'm annoyed. That smiley deserves better. I awe in it's greatness 8*D

How much do you dislike the feeling of vomiting?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good, I'm happy you saw the demo. Even though there's a few of them out there on youtube with different commentaries, see all of them and you'll probably learn even more about the game. It helps me. 8*D

But then again I'm the biggest God of War fan on this site, so...

Greatly.

Do you regularly eat popcorn outside of at the movies?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Do you regularly eat popcorn outside of at the movies: Sometimes.

Thoughts on life? :hmm:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Life is good.

Are you physically fit?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Are you physically fit: Probably a little out of shape since I don't work out at all. But I'm still pretty damn fit 8*D

One thing that's annoying you now?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jeff Hardy holding the world title. :no:... 3 times no less. :no:

3 times this YEAR, even. :no:

Do you read a lot of books?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

My computer is making strange noises.

No. I hardly ever read.

When was the last time you went to a theater/auditorium to see something other than a movie?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I went to a WM 23 press conference at Silver City in Windsor. I was in the same room as CM Punk. 8*D

Do you watch a lot of tv?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Not a ton. 

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't even remember, lol. I haven't ate much the last few days. :$ That's unusual for me.

Are you annoyed watching a movie in black and white?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Do you read a lot of books: Yeah, I haven't read anything new in a while though. Recession -.-

When was the last time you went to a theater/auditorium to see something other than a movie: I go see ballets all the time.

Do you watch a lot of tv: Compared to most people... not really.

What did you have for dinner: Not much.

Are you annoyed watching a movie in black and white: Nope.

I feel like answering many questions :side:

Are you afraid of needles?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Only when someone tries to use one to make contact with my skin. If they're laying down on a table that's just fine by me.

Have you read the Watchmen graphic novel?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Have you read the Watchmen graphic novel: Nope but my friend has it and he's gonna lend it to me.

Are you tired? (I am so I'm going to sleep.. -.-, night!)


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Part of it. So far it is epic. Alot better than the movie.

*Q:* *Have you ever read To Kill a Mockingbird, and if so, did you like it?*


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Do you read a lot of books: Used to.

When was the last time you went to a theater/auditorium to see something other than a movie: Can't remember. 

Do you watch a lot of tv: Not really. I use XBL and Internet instead.

What did you have for dinner: Roast Lamb.

Are you annoyed watching a movie in black and white: Never have.

Are you afraid of needles? Nope.

Have you read the Watchmen graphic novel? Nope, have seen the movie though.

*Are you excited for Summerslam/anything about the WWE in general?*


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes. I'm going to order SummerSlam. Teacher only day! Yeayah!! I'm super excited for it, escpecially now that WE wants to make SummerSlam more 'important'.

*Q:**Do you listen to Coheed and Cambria?*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

No

Have you ever been to a wrestling event.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes, but not a big one.



> Part of it. So far it is epic. Alot better than the movie.


Yeah, the book is better, but it's the original, uncut work so obviously it would be. I still think the satisfaction however of watching a movie is a lot higher than reading a book, so I do watch the movie more.



> Have you read the Watchmen graphic novel: Nope but my friend has it and he's gonna lend it to me.


You'll love it, it's critical acclaim is MASSIVE. It's regarded as the best comic book of all time, and the only one to ever make it on to Time magazine's 100 best English language novels of the 20'th century.

Are you going to buy Assassins Creed II in November?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

No, I am not.

Do you like cartoons?


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Hell yeah. Simpsons FTW.

*Have you seen Harry Potter 6 yet?*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You should be ashamed of yourself. 

Yes, I love them but only ones that aren't geared towards children. I love more adult themed humour (as in, not directly aimed at kids, aimed at at least teenagers, if not adults)

EDIT ~ I've never seen a Harry Potter film and I don't think I intend to.

Do you own any Simpsons merchandise?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Figurines that came with the movie.

Favorite kind of ice cream?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Green Tea

What's the last song you listened to?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Struglin by Trae 

Favorite song of 2009?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't have one yet.

Have you ever been to an NFL game before?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Nah not yet. 

Thoughts on the Mickie James/Trish feud in 2006?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

It was the best feud Mickie has had to date and the 2nd best Trish ever had (1st would be with Lita). Excellent storyline and build-up to their match at WrestleMania. They had great chemistry together.

Favorite PPV match of 2009 thus far.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels at WM 25

Funniest moment of 2009 in the WWE?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Taker/HBK. Epic match. 

edit: fuck this always happens

funniest moment: IDK nothing I can remember off hand, some of jericho's promo's have been hilarious. Benjamin/Yoshi thing on ECW was funny too. can't remember much else.

Do you watch UFC/any other MMA?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

From time to time I'll check out some MMA. 

Biggest shocker in the last two years is?


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

The way Kennedy got released. 

Will Hogan return to WWE?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

If by return you just mean an cameo or something then yeah he will. 

Best non PPV match in the last 5 years is?


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Orton/Edge - Raw after Backlash. 

Best Free TV Match from 2002?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

I honestly can't remember "Free" matches from 2002. But one that sticks in my head would be Taker vs Hardy in the Ladder Match.

Favorite wrestler from the 80s?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ric Flair by far. Hate the 80's in general, terrible time for wrestling.

Favourite wrestler from the Attitude Era?


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Stone Cold 

Favourite PPV from 2000


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

IDK, don't remember any of them as a whole.

HBK or HHH?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

HBK

Undertaker or Steve Austin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin

Kurt Angle or CM Punk?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Punk

Better year for WWE/F 2000 or 2001?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

2001 was horrid. Uggh I hated that alliance crap. So 2000.

Most shocking WWE related death for you?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Beniot's 

A moment or match in wrestling that made you proud to be a wrestling fan?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

The moment shown in the gif of your sig . Epic beatdown

Favorite promo from wrestling ever


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

HBK's promo in Montreal in 2005. Just golden stuff. 

Best ever mic worker in WWE history is?


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

The Rock.

Favorite TV show ever?


----------



## azza (Oct 6, 2006)

Supernatural.

Which Internet browser do you use?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Firefox. 

Do you view porn everyday?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nope. Usually every 3-4 days.

Do you drive your own car?


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Nope. Soon though 

Do you like Lesbian porn or maleand female porn?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Male/female. Simply for the imagination aspect (i.e you can imagine yo're ploughing the broad)

Cats or dogs?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cats. Dogs are the animal equivalent of demons.

Favourite drink (doesn't have to mean alcoholic)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Sprite 

Least fav drink?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Of the soda's, Mountain Dew. Tastes like snowboarders piss. Ughhh.

Any forms of alcohol are worse though, except Irish Cream which is actually fantastic. Beer sends me close to puking. I probably would puke if I didn't spit it out the second it hit my tongue.

Favourite food?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

hmm, Indian.

Tea or Coffee?

(I don't find Mountain Dew half bad btw)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Tea, Coffee is nasty to me. 

More bearable for you, to live in below 0 weather or 115 degree weather.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Would prefer a place that's hot over one that's very cold.

South Park or Family Guy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Family Guy. By far.

By the way, 115? That's not even liveable is it?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHxvSo4e1KI
or 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCJ-gtOLSGU?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll go with the first because the second "contained a malformed video ID.


Most trouble you have been in?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Hit another car on my 18th bithday.

Would you buy this book???


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

No. It's not worth my time.

Do you think that The Cleveland Show will last more than one season?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Maybe, depends how funny it is. It looks really funny to me.

Favorite character from Malcom in the Middle???


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I was never a huge fan of the show but I gotta go with Hal, if I gotta pick one. 

Are you going to watch The Emmy's?


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

No 

Which video game are you addicted to currently?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Forever and always The MGS series

Favorite sports team?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Dallas Cowboys

Have you ever had a near death experience?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Wasn't really near death but i passed out when i snapped my elbow a couple of years back because of the pain...


What car do you own? (if you have one)


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

2006 GMC Sierra Crew Cab

Stupidest thing you've ever done? (What was I thinking moment)


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hitting on the rugby captain's girlfriend at a party 

Your ideal holiday destination


----------



## Klodrik (Jan 18, 2008)

Seeing as I'm pretty excited about going to Lollapalooza and Chicago for the first time I'll say that one. Never been to America before 

Ever had a blackout while drinking? What happened?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Not a drinker. Never will

Your thoughts on HOF'er Sargent Slaughter hosting RAW next week?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Should be solid, would be better if DX was around tho  

Thoughts on Punk vs Jeff this coming SD?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

It should be a good match if given enough time.

In your opinion do you think wwe should have one world title instead of the two (ecw title does not count)? + give detail why.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

2 because it builds more main eventers and if we only had 1 world title than we would probably never see some guys that deserve the title hold it.

Jericho or Edge????


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Close. Damn, both of these guys are two of my top 5 wrestlers today. I will go with Jericho by a hair because recently as a heel he has been unstoppable, verbally and physically.

A song you really hate.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Evacuate the dancefloor - Cascada. 
It's a really, really awful dance song this summer in the UK. If you haven't heard it, count yourself lucky....

Whats your favorite ever fight?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Forrest Griffin vs Stephan Boner

Favorite movie star.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Clint Fucking Eastwood

A band or musical act you swear you will never listen to.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Jonas Brothers

Have you ever been busted having sex?(Either with a partner or by yourself)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

No

Worst thing you ever got in trouble for in your life?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ive honestly never got in any major trouble, Ive been grounded for Grades and stuff like that but Ive never been in trouble with the law and never got a detention/suspension in school 

Best Moment of your life?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

My kids being born.


Ever been punched and if yes, why?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I've never been punched.

Can listening to a song over and over and over again on a CD cause the quality of the song to diminish?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Quality is innate. Perception of said quality may waver.

Is the value of all human life equal ?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Pro Lifers say yes
Pro Choice say no
Those for the Death Penalty say no
Those against the Death Penalty say yes
Those against abortion but pro death penalty say no
Those pro choice but against the death penalty are screwed in the head

Will The Undertaker return at SummerSlam?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Nah don't think he will. Would hope so just don't have a feeling that he will. 

Better group The NWO or DX?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I'll say the nWo although I like DX as well.

Whose entrance do you mark out to the most?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

DX's no matter how many times it happens when I hear "Are you ready?" I just mark out. 

Your dream women's feud?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Alissa Flash/Mickie James

My two favorites atm.

Which wrestlers ring attire can you not stand right now?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

That Jesse Neal dude's attire. He just looks retarded. 

What movie based on a wrestler's life would you like to see created one day?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Vince McMahon. I would love to see a documentary on the WWE made into a movie. As for a wrestler though HHH. 

Same question.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Shawn Michaels for sure. He had an up and down life from trying to make it as a tag team, getting fired by WWE at first but got brought back to the Kliq to the his drug issues his comeback. Just would be one hell of a movie. 

Which wrestler would you like to interview personally?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Chris Jericho.

What's your favorite taunt/pose?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

CM Punk's X taunt or John Morrison's taunt. 

Favorite in ring style?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I like all styles eqaully almost.

Name one movie you've cried at.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Can't.

Wrestler you would dread coming back to WWE (or TNA, whatever)?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Just saw it. Nick Dinsmore as Eugene.

Do you like Mountain Dew?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

it's alright, i used to like the red overdrive energy drink.

least favorite superstar in the e?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jeff Hardy

Favourite superstar in the WWE?


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Chris Jericho of course.

Reading any books at the moment? If so, what?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

nah, but imma go to barnes and noble tomorrow and buy a few.

whose gonna win hells kitchen?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Not sure. I havent watched any of this season yet *hangs head in shame*

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

water

best frozen pizza?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Digorno microwave kind 3-4 minutes and done 

What is the oldest band you've listened to?(From 1900 on)


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Frank Sinatra. If you mean band specifically, The Rolling Stones.

Which band has the largest portion of you hard drive/cd collection?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The Beatles I have 205 songs by them on my I pod since I bought most of their albums on cd years back when I was really into them.

same question.

Which band has the largest portion of you hard drive/cd collection?


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

Tenacious D

How long have you been watching wrestling?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

12 years.

What was the first wwe dvd(if you can't remember as far back to vhs then go with dvd) you ever bought?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

The Degeneration X VHS.

Last concert you went to?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Crue Fest last Summer. I didnt get to go to anything this Summer 

Your favourite sport?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Boxing

When did you first start posting on any wrestling forum? Not talking about just this one but anyone in general.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

October 2006 - This was my first one.

What did you have for dinner (or whatever your last meal was).


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Shrimp Salad 

Favorite WWE diva match of all time?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Bull Nakano vs. Alundra Blaze Summerslam 1994

Favorite wwe telivised(raw,smackdown,ecw,superstars) match of 2009 so far?


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

John Morrison/Evan Bourne - ECW

Greatest tag-team of all time?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Road Warriors (NOT what WWF did to them)

Craziest, worst, best thing you've ever gotten away with? (Not got caught, and would have been hell if you did)


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Probably egging someone's house. I haven't really done any crazy risky things in my life.

What was the last thing you bought from a store?


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Cocoa Powder. 

Favourite alcoholic drink?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Great White beer.

If you put gasoline from 1952 into an 2002 car would you be able to drive it?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Dont drink.

Edit: yes

Isnt college the easiest place ever to pick up chicks .


----------



## appollo147 (May 1, 2006)

no the catholic schools are.

whats the best time you ever had and with who?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Vacation with my wife


Favorite vacation spot?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Probably Orlando or London.

Do you find it a turn-on or turn-off for a girl to be 6 feet 2 inches or taller?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

seing as i'm only 6'1, I'd say turn off, but if I was taller then I wouldn't see any problem (that's quite shallow now I put it in words)

Do you prefer regular drinks or the diet versions?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Regular. Most diet drinks suck.

Least favorite household chore?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sweeping dust off of things (like cupboards) is stupid because the shit just flies in the air or onto the floor anyway.

Worst thing you've ever broken? (worst as in most valuable, most treasured/cared for, etc.)


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Someones 'Invicible Fountain Pen' (The one's advertised on shopping channels). 

Do you like Tea? If so what variation of Tea?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't like Tea.

Do you prefer city or country setting?


----------



## gunners77777 (Aug 10, 2007)

City !!

Night in or night out?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Usually night in but it depends.

Why don't dogs like peppermint?


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Because it's too ... peppery/minty. 

How many Tropers does it take to Hang a Lampshade?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*A really really really random question*

I have three really really really random questions, please don't ask why I thought of them or how bored I was. I just can't seem to find myself an answer, so I thought someone over here might be able to help me  


Question, The first 
_Why don't we ever see the headline "Psychic Wins Lottery"?_

Two
_If no one buys tickets to a movie one night at the cinemas, does the cinema still show the movie yet to an empty room or no? _

And lastly
_Why doesn't the glue stick to the inside of the bottle you bought it in?_

Than you for your time.


----------



## Grandmaster Ero (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: A really really really random question*

When will Rosie O'Donnell lose some damn weight?


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: A really really really random question*



HarlemHeat said:


> Question, The first
> _Why don't we ever see the headline "Psychic Wins Lottery"?_


Psychics aren't real.



> Two
> _If no one buys tickets to a movie one night at the cinemas, does the cinema still show the movie yet to an empty room or no? _


Don't know. Common sense would rule no, although common sense is a bit of a rarity these days, unfortunately.



> And lastly
> _Why doesn't the glue stick to the inside of the bottle you bought it in?_


I knew the answer to this once upon a time, but I forgot. Might have something to do with chemical properties.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: A really really really random question*

What's that got to do with anything? it's her personal way of life, don't like it you don't have to watch her on TV...

*Edit* I was talking to Grandmaster

Thanks Rated-R-Champ though I hope to get that Glue answer eventaully


----------



## Grandmaster Ero (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: A really really really random question*

When will WWE get out of the damn PG Era!?


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: A really really really random question*

"Glue is made up of a substance that sticks to things and a solvent that keeps it liquid until you want it to stick. When you put glue on a piece of paper, the solvent gradually evaporates until the glue becomes sticky. When the glue is in a bottle, there is a space inside the bottle above the liquid that is full of air. So why doesn't the glue dry out? Well there's a limit to the amount of solvent that can evaporate to fill the space in the bottle. Once the space is full of solvent gas, no more solvent evaporates from the glue and the glue stays runny."

Merry Christmas.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: A really really really random question*

hmm interesting... thanks for your insight.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: A really really really random question*



Grandmaster Ero said:


> When will Rosie O'Donnell lose some damn weight?


When the rest of the lesbian community loses weight, gets a tan and grows their hair out. 

Juuust kidding.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: A really really really random question*

*- For arguments sake, let's say psychics are real... They don't get to pick and choose what visions they get.

- In my town the theater still puts the movie on if there are no tickets sold. 

- The glue question was answered pretty accurately I believe.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: A really really really random question*

Where do babies come from?


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: A really really really random question*



HarlemHeat said:


> Two
> _If no one buys tickets to a movie one night at the cinemas, does the cinema still show the movie yet to an empty room or no? _



That's pretty much like, _*If a tree falls down in the woods, and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound?*_


----------



## eXcecution3r (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: A really really really random question*

I think people are starting to think this is a "Ask a random question" thread now lol


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

That whole thread-merge as scuppered my answering of a question.

But yah...

WWE or TNA?

8*D


----------

